# Abraham alla Roma, è fatta.



## Z A Z A' (14 Agosto 2021)

Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (14 Agosto 2021)

Non sono pochi 40mln.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


*Gianluca Di Marzio aggiunge che il Chelsea manterrà un diritto di ricompra a 80 milioni, valido a partire dal 2023.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Gianluca Di Marzio aggiunge che il Chelsea manterrà un diritto di ricompra a 80 milioni, valido a partire dal 2023.*


queste sono recompre, mica da 23 a 25 come noi con diaz.
ma c'è poco da fare, abbiamo da imparare da tutti.


----------



## Ambrole (14 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono recompre, mica da 23 a 25 come noi con diaz.
> ma c'è poco da fare, abbiamo da imparare da tutti.


Una recompera a 80 mil è una roba che non ha senso.
La Roma ha acquistato Abraham a 40 mln, stop.
Bel colpo, giocatore che può fare molto molto bene, pagato però tanto. A te per non so quale motivo, queste formule danno fastidio, ma io avrei di gran lunga preferito un prestito, anche oneroso, con diritto.

Secondo me noi ci dimostriamo decisamente più scaltri e saggi nei nostri movimenti in acquisto, certo la Roma con questo colpo si rinforza parecchio


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono recompre, mica da 23 a 25 come noi con diaz.
> ma c'è poco da fare, abbiamo da imparare da tutti.


Son due cose diverse però, Diaz è in prestito. 
Abraham lo prendono definitivo, ergo i 40 milioni ormai li hanno dati a prescindere da se il giocatore farà bene o male in questi due anni. 
Il Milan invece non spenderà i 23 milioni fino al 2023, sempre se sì vuole riscattare Diaz.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Una recompera a 80 mil è una roba che non ha senso.
> La Roma ha acquistato Abraham a 40 mln, stop.
> Bel colpo, giocatore che può fare molto molto bene, pagato però tanto. A te per non so quale motivo, queste formule danno fastidio, ma io avrei di gran lunga preferito un prestito, anche oneroso, con diritto.
> 
> Secondo me noi ci dimostriamo decisamente più scaltri e saggi nei nostri movimenti in acquisto, certo la Roma con questo colpo si rinforza parecchio


Il problema è che in prestito giocatori come Abraham non te li danno: la spesa della Roma per acquistarlo fa capire il perché


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


40 mln sborsati così sull'unghia ? alla faccia.....


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Agosto 2021)

Mourinho 40 milioni per il centravanti, tanto di cappello alla roma, poi magari non combina nulla ma intanto ci provano a combinare qualcosa di serio, non come noi che a una settimana dall'inizio non abbiamo neanche chi batte punizioni, calci d'angolo e calci piazzati...


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Una recompera a 80 mil è una roba che non ha senso.
> La Roma ha acquistato Abraham a 40 mln, stop.
> Bel colpo, giocatore che può fare molto molto bene, pagato però tanto. A te per non so quale motivo, queste formule danno fastidio, ma io avrei di gran lunga preferito un prestito, anche oneroso, con diritto.
> 
> Secondo me noi ci dimostriamo decisamente più scaltri e saggi nei nostri movimenti in acquisto, certo la Roma con questo colpo si rinforza parecchio


Certo Abraham può fare bene, ma dici bene: questa trattativa non ha nulla a che fare con la nostra di Diaz.

Un conto è la recompra di un diritto biennale con riscatto, un’altro è la recompra su un acquisto. Della serie “trova le differenze” …

Che poi i prestiti sono operazioni che portano solo vantaggi, non oserei immaginare cosa ne sarebbe si Adli o chiunque venga per lui se avessimo acquistato Meite per esempio. Provi il giocatore, e lo valuti. Stessa cosa Tonali. È per chi compra la migliore delle operazioni possibili, alla società che vende invece non piace per nulla il rischio di ritrovarsi il giocatore a fine anno, magari svalutato. Bisogna usare la testa, anche i paperoni arabi hanno fatto prestiti con Kean e Florenzi.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Agosto 2021)

Abraham e Shomudorov due che mi sarebbero piaciuti anche al Milan. Sulla questione di Diaz invece bisogna essere onesti, la recompra è una cosa ridicola, mai vista così poca differenza dal nostro prezzo di (eventuale) acquisto. È un fatto, inutile arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Poi cambia poco visto che Diaz non lo riscatterei mai a quella cifra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Una recompera a 80 mil è una roba che non ha senso.
> La Roma ha acquistato Abraham a 40 mln, stop.
> Bel colpo, giocatore che può fare molto molto bene, pagato però tanto. A te per non so quale motivo, queste formule danno fastidio, ma io avrei di gran lunga preferito un prestito, anche oneroso, con diritto.
> 
> Secondo me noi ci dimostriamo decisamente più scaltri e saggi nei nostri movimenti in acquisto, certo la Roma con questo colpo si rinforza parecchio


il prestito con diritto va benissimo, è il prestito secco come diaz che non va bene. perchè una recompra a +2M è un prestito secco. se lui non lo danno col diritto allora vai su qualcun'altro, non perdi mica chissà che. 
già oggi era in panchina per far giocare tutte le punte che hai senza nessuna punta in pachina. una scelta chiaramente di bocciatura. vediamo domenica.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Son due cose diverse però, Diaz è in prestito.
> Abraham lo prendono definitivo, ergo i 40 milioni ormai li hanno dati a prescindere da se il giocatore farà bene o male in questi due anni.
> Il Milan invece non spenderà i 23 milioni fino al 2023, sempre se sì vuole riscattare Diaz.


si ma se stai sempre nella comfort zone del prestito secco non andrai mai da nessuna parte. il dirigente così lo può fare chiunque.
se non hai le palle di mettere i soldi su qualcuno e puntarci vai a fare un altro mestiere. non possiamo andare avanti a prestiti così. bisogna avere coraggio un po'.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Abraham e Shomudorov due che mi sarebbero piaciuti anche al Milan. Sulla questione di Diaz invece bisogna essere onesti, la recompra è una cosa ridicola, mai vista così poca differenza dal nostro prezzo di (eventuale) acquisto. È un fatto, inutile arrampicarsi sugli specchi. Poi cambia poco visto che Diaz non lo riscatterei mai a quella cifra.


Lo cresci 2 anni per gli altri, e c'è anche di che vantarsi.


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma se stai sempre nella comfort zone del prestito secco non andrai mai da nessuna parte. il dirigente così lo può fare chiunque.
> se non hai le palle di mettere i soldi su qualcuno e puntarci vai a fare un altro mestiere. non possiamo andare avanti a prestiti così. bisogna avere coraggio un po'.


Può andar bene anche con la ricompra, ma se cresci qualcuno e poi ti danno solo 2 mln in cambio il concetto e totalmente errato


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si ma se stai sempre nella comfort zone del prestito secco non andrai mai da nessuna parte. il dirigente così lo può fare chiunque.
> se non hai le palle di mettere i soldi su qualcuno e puntarci vai a fare un altro mestiere. non possiamo andare avanti a prestiti così. bisogna avere coraggio un po'.


Vabbè ma di cosa stiamo parlando se questi per far uscire 10 milioni hanno dovuto vendere hauge, si va avanti a prestiti perché semplicemente non vogliono investire un euro, quindi 0 interesse ad aprire un ciclo, a creare un progetto, a cercare di rinforzarsi, più chiaro di così..


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma di cosa stiamo parlando se questi per far uscire 10 milioni hanno dovuto vendere hauge, si va avanti a prestiti perché semplicemente non vogliono investire un euro, quindi 0 interesse ad aprire un ciclo, a creare un progetto, a cercare di rinforzarsi, più chiaro di così..


siamo sempre li, se turca e donnarumma li davi via invece di perderli a zero...
ma lascia perdere, parlo di concetto.
prendi adli in prestito con diritto?ok. prendi diaz come lo abbiam preso noi o dalot, non ok. e si è visto.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo sempre li, se turca e donnarumma li davi via invece di perderli a zero...
> ma lascia perdere, parlo di concetto.
> prendi adli in prestito con diritto?ok. prendi diaz come lo abbiam preso noi o dalot, non ok. e si è visto.


Si ma siamo sempre lì, non sono interessati a crescere, non gli frega nulla neanche di fare plusvalenze, vanno via a 0?.. fa nulla l'importante è non cacciare un euro, tutto li, anzi alla fine fortuna che siamo entrati in champions e preso dei soldi altrimenti non riscattavano ne tomori e ne tonali..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il prestito con diritto va benissimo, è il prestito secco come diaz che non va bene. perchè una recompra a +2M è un prestito secco. se lui non lo danno col diritto allora vai su qualcun'altro, non perdi mica chissà che.
> già oggi era in panchina per far giocare tutte le punte che hai senza nessuna punta in pachina. una scelta chiaramente di bocciatura. vediamo domenica.



É ridicola mica tanto.

Tra 2 anni ilmReal Madrid dovrá scegliere se incassare 22 milioni per cederlo o spenderne 5 per tenerselo. Dire “controriscattiamolo” non é una scelta cosí ovvia perché non é questione di 5 (non 2) milioni, ma di 27.

Il Real Madrid vorrá, tra 2 anni, mettere 27 milioni si Diaz? Se il Real lo ritiene da Real, senza dubbio. Ma se non lo ritiene da Real, ma un buon giocatore che vale 25-30 milioni, no. Lo lascia andare (gli pagano il suo prezzo) e ciao. Anche perché Brahim dirá la sua e se lo fanno rientrare, rientrerá con entusiasmo, ma se deve rientrare per fare il pacco postale non si muoverá.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

Abraham gran colpo, giocatore di grande prospettiva che mi é sempre piaciuto.

Questo attacco rivoluzionato della Roma con Abraham, Shomurodov, Zaniolo (!!!) Mhktaryan, Boja Majoral (e Pedro almeno ad ora), é veramente intrigante.
Anche in difesa i giovani di talento c’erano (Kumbulla, Ibanez, Mancini)

Vedremo se trasformeranno il talento (che per me straborda) in sostanza (come squadra).

Il materiale sui cui lavorare Mou c’è l’ha.
Quest anno la Roma puó fare tutto, dallo scudetto al settimo posto.

Campionato interessante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


La differenza tra questi acquisti e quelli nostri la determina la proprietà. Elliott di oggi non avrebbe mai dato l'assenso a un acquisto di 40 milioni per un singolo giocatore. Non a caso il Chelsea prende Abraham, giocatore di talento e con 10 anni ad alti livelli davanti e il Milan prende Giroud, giocatore che forse ha una stagione buona ancora in canna, ma vista l'età può crollare fisicamente da un momento all'altro. Al Milan non è che non piacesse Abraham, semplicemente non lo davano in prestito con diritto di riscatto sotto i trenta milioni.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


Acquisto azzardato. Curioso di vederlo un stagione intera titolare in serie A.
Io sono convinto del clamoroso e fragoroso fallimento di Mourinho a Roma, per cui mi chiedo che fine farà Abraham... per me non dura molto prima di tornare in Premier... ma appunto sono curioso di vedere.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Acquisto azzardato. Curioso di vederlo un stagione intera titolare in serie A.
> Io sono convinto del clamoroso e fragoroso fallimento di Mourinho a Roma, per cui mi chiedo che fine farà Abraham... per me non dura molto prima di tornare in Premier... ma appunto sono curioso di vedere.


La penso uguale su Mourinho. Certo che solo in Italia si poteva riesumare un allenatore di altri tempi. In Italia ed al Real Madrid… 

La Roma sarà una delle squadre più interessanti del campionato, con l’allenatore sbagliato. Da quanto vedo non è per lui questo tipo di squadra.


----------



## unbreakable (15 Agosto 2021)

abraham shoumodorov pare un nome di un pastore del tagikistan invece della coppa d'attacco della roma ..

comunque abraham e pure shoumodorov sono molto giovani ed hanno poche apartite da titolare non so sinceramente se riescono a tenere su l'attacco della roma..poi non è detto che parta titolare majoral..i giovani non sono continui..poi si devono dattare tatticamente..soprattutt abraham..uno cresciuto in premier non so ci vorrà del tempo ad adattarsi..

io abbasserei molto le aspettative della roma..mi ricordo ancora l'anno con luis enqique..tutti a dire progetto giovani qua , là di su e giù..a fine anno erano a metà classifica..adesso èimpossibile che torneranno a metà classifica..però sta squadra è arrivata settima..con quella difesa..e mourinho a me pare uno un pò bollito..e poi ricordio a tutti che le proeità americane (e ci metto anche la nostra) stanno a zero come titoli vinti


----------



## Zenos (15 Agosto 2021)

Ecco un'altra che tra allenatore e coppia d'attacco si è rinforzata prepotentemente e potrà dire la sua in campionato.

40 milioni sull'unghia per un centravanti top, proprietà che vuol investire non i nostri rabbini che si nascondono dietro la bandiera e poi la mandano ad elemosinare prestiti in giro per l'Europa.
Povero diavolo che fine indegna.


----------



## jumpy65 (15 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ecco un'altra che tra allenatore e coppia d'attacco si è rinforzata prepotentemente e potrà dire la sua in campionato.
> 
> 40 milioni sull'unghia per un centravanti top, proprietà che vuol investire non i nostri rabbini che si nascondono dietro la bandiera e poi la mandano ad elemosinare prestiti in giro per l'Europa.
> Povero diavolo che fine indegna.


Per ora è un centravanti di prospettiva non certo top. Di certo è un rischio elevatissimo. È un giocatore interessante ma la cifra mi sembra folle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La differenza tra questi acquisti e quelli nostri la determina la proprietà. Elliott di oggi non avrebbe mai dato l'assenso a un acquisto di 40 milioni per un singolo giocatore. Non a caso il Chelsea prende Abraham, giocatore di talento e con 10 anni ad alti livelli davanti e il Milan prende Giroud, giocatore che forse ha una stagione buona ancora in canna, ma vista l'età può crollare fisicamente da un momento all'altro. Al Milan non è che non piacesse Abraham, semplicemente non lo davano in prestito con diritto di riscatto sotto i trenta milioni.


Tomori 30 milioni. 
l erba del vicino è sempre più verde


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La penso uguale su Mourinho. Certo che solo in Italia si poteva riesumare un allenatore di altri tempi. In Italia ed al Real Madrid…
> 
> La Roma sarà una delle squadre più interessanti del campionato, con l’allenatore sbagliato. Da quanto vedo non è per lui questo tipo di squadra.


Hanno un fenomeno vero che gioca col 22.
Lui è davvero di un'altra categoria.
Ho visto che lo fa giocare attaccante a destra.
Ecco da Zaniolo se sta bene mi aspetto una stagione da 20 goal se non oltre.
Tolto lui mi sembra una squadra molto raffazzonata come lo sono quelle fatte da piu teste e tanti direttori sportivi diversi in pochi anni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tomori 30 milioni.
> l erba del vicino è sempre più verde


Scusa eh... Ma non dicevi che il Milan 40 milioni per un giocatore singolo non li spende? Vuoi negare le stesse cose che hai detto? Intanto sono 28 per Tomori, non sono 40. E Tomori è arrivato in prestito prima di tutto, mentre Abraham in prestito con diritto non te lo danno, ma è un acquisto a titolo definitivo immediato. Vogliamo forse negare che elliott acquisti a titolo definitivo immediati a 40 milioni non li fa? Dopo ti offendi se ti dico che sei un mistificatore made in Sumatra.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Agosto 2021)

Mi stupisce la Roma. Di fatto schiocca le
Dita e spende 60 mln oltre a mourinho e altri 12/15 per Vinha..
Ma i debiti? Tra l altro non mi pare abbiam fatto cassa con qualche cessione


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


La Roma è riuscita a spendere tantissimo indebolendosi più dello scorso anno


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono recompre, mica da 23 a 25 come noi con diaz.
> ma c'è poco da fare, abbiamo da imparare da tutti.


Ma non non abbiamo pagato Diaz, hai detto una cosa senza senso secondò me


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> abraham shoumodorov pare un nome di un pastore del tagikistan invece della coppa d'attacco della roma ..
> 
> comunque abraham e pure shoumodorov sono molto giovani ed hanno poche apartite da titolare non so sinceramente se riescono a tenere su l'attacco della roma..poi non è detto che parta titolare majoral..i giovani non sono continui..poi si devono dattare tatticamente..soprattutt abraham..uno cresciuto in premier non so ci vorrà del tempo ad adattarsi..
> 
> io abbasserei molto le aspettative della roma..mi ricordo ancora l'anno con luis enqique..tutti a dire progetto giovani qua , là di su e giù..a fine anno erano a metà classifica..adesso èimpossibile che torneranno a metà classifica..però sta squadra è arrivata settima..con quella difesa..e mourinho a me pare uno un pò bollito..e poi ricordio a tutti che le proeità americane (e ci metto anche la nostra) stanno a zero come titoli vinti


Abraham ha 23 anni, nemmeno così giovanissimo, Shomurodov per esempio è più vecchio di Romagnoli


----------



## Masanijey (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É ridicola mica tanto.
> 
> Tra 2 anni ilmReal Madrid dovrá scegliere se incassare 22 milioni per cederlo o spenderne 5 per tenerselo. Dire “controriscattiamolo” non é una scelta cosí ovvia perché non é questione di 5 (non 2) milioni, ma di 27.
> 
> Il Real Madrid vorrá, tra 2 anni, mettere 27 milioni si Diaz? Se il Real lo ritiene da Real, senza dubbio. Ma se non lo ritiene da Real, ma un buon giocatore che vale 25-30 milioni, no. Lo lascia andare (gli pagano il suo prezzo) e ciao. Anche perché Brahim dirá la sua e se lo fanno rientrare, rientrerá con entusiasmo, ma se deve rientrare per fare il pacco postale non si muoverá.


Si Zosimo, ma fino ad un certo punto. Perché se tra 2 anni il Milan deciderà di riscattarlo, sarà perché il giocatore avrà un valore ben superiore ai 23. 
Il Milan di oggi, ma credo anche tra 2 anni, non credo riscatterebbe un giocatore a 23 milioni, perché vale esattamente quella cifra. 
Detto questo io non sono contrario all'operazione perché è difficile fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, quindi nella nostra fase storica bisogna anche accettare questo tipo di operazioni.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É ridicola mica tanto.
> 
> Tra 2 anni ilmReal Madrid dovrá scegliere se incassare 22 milioni per cederlo o spenderne 5 per tenerselo. Dire “controriscattiamolo” non é una scelta cosí ovvia perché non é questione di 5 (non 2) milioni, ma di 27.
> 
> Il Real Madrid vorrá, tra 2 anni, mettere 27 milioni si Diaz? Se il Real lo ritiene da Real, senza dubbio. Ma se non lo ritiene da Real, ma un buon giocatore che vale 25-30 milioni, no. Lo lascia andare (gli pagano il suo prezzo) e ciao. Anche perché Brahim dirá la sua e se lo fanno rientrare, rientrerá con entusiasmo, ma se deve rientrare per fare il pacco postale non si muoverá.


ti faccio i miei complimenti, una supercazzola del genere difficilmente l'ho letta su questo forum


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Si Zosimo, ma fino ad un certo punto. Perché se tra 2 anni il Milan deciderà di riscattarlo, sarà perché il giocatore avrà un valore ben superiore ai 23.
> Il Milan di oggi, ma credo anche tra 2 anni, non credo riscatterebbe un giocatore a 23 milioni, perché vale esattamente quella cifra.
> Detto questo io non sono contrario all'operazione perché è difficile fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, quindi nella nostra fase storica bisogna anche accettare questo tipo di operazioni.


basterebbe semplicemente ammettere che si tratta di un prestito biennale, la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Peraltro mi verrebbe da dire: meno male. L'unica cosa preoccupante è che alla prima di campionato il trequartista titolare è un giocatore in prestito: solo una neopromossa arriverebbe a tanto


----------



## Masanijey (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> basterebbe semplicemente ammettere che si tratta di un prestito biennale, la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Peraltro mi verrebbe da dire: meno male. L'unica cosa preoccupante è che alla prima di campionato il trequartista titolare è un giocatore in prestito: solo una neopromossa arriverebbe a tanto


Io che arrivi almeno un trequartista di fascia medio alta ci spero ancora, addirittura penso che arriverà anche l'esterno destro.
Non mi aspetto colpi da 40 milioni ma non posso credere rimarremo così.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


La roma ha tantissima qualità. Hanno costruito una bella squadra.

Su mou mi esprimo da anni e da anni dico che lo reputo bollito.
Resta molto preparato tatticamente ma il sacro fuoco si è spento e senza quello di special ha davvero poco.
Avevo infatti predetto il fallimento al tottenham...
Curioso di vedere che combina in italia.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io che arrivi almeno un trequartista di fascia medio alta ci spero ancora, addirittura penso che arriverà anche l'esterno destro.
> Non mi aspetto colpi da 40 milioni ma non posso credere rimarremo così.


Credo anch'io arriverà qualcuno, anche solo per una questione numerica. Sulla destra per me non arriva nessuno semplicemente perchè Castillejo è impossibile da muovere. Punteranno qualche scarto delle big in prestito


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> basterebbe semplicemente ammettere che si tratta di un prestito biennale, la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Peraltro mi verrebbe da dire: meno male. L'unica cosa preoccupante è che alla prima di campionato il trequartista titolare è un giocatore in prestito: solo una neopromossa arriverebbe a tanto


Un giorno forse capirò, cosa avete contro questa formula....
È un giocatore con grande tecnica, ma fisico che rischia di non farlo esplodere mai.
Ci danno la possibilità di provarlo altri due anni....poi se è buono ce lo possiamo prendere a un prezzo onesto. Se è buonissimo se lo riprende giustamente il Real che è proprietario del cartellino, pagandoci per aver utilizzato un giocatore un giocatore buonissimo, che in questo momento ci serviva.........
Semplificando 
Se sarà un cesso da 10 mln abbiamo avuto una riserva gratuita e lo rispediamo indietro

Se sarà un giocatore da 30 milioni avremo provato per tre anni un giocatore, lo prenderemo a un prezzo scontato e con una formula vantaggiosa.

Se sarà un giocatore da 50 milioni avremo utilizzato per due anni un fenomeno, che riempie una casella importante, e verremo pure pagati.


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> basterebbe semplicemente ammettere che si tratta di un prestito biennale, la verità è sotto gli occhi di tutti. Peraltro mi verrebbe da dire: meno male. L'unica cosa preoccupante è che alla prima di campionato il trequartista titolare è un giocatore in prestito: solo una neopromossa arriverebbe a tanto


Se mai triennale, in pratica brahim starà al Milan più si quanto Lukaku è stato all’inter


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ecco un'altra che tra allenatore e coppia d'attacco si è rinforzata prepotentemente e potrà dire la sua in campionato.
> 
> 40 milioni sull'unghia per un centravanti top, proprietà che vuol investire non i nostri rabbini che si nascondono dietro la bandiera e poi la mandano ad elemosinare prestiti in giro per l'Europa.
> Povero diavolo che fine indegna.


Che fine indegna....
Lo scorso anno noi secondi, loro??????

Non conta solo sbattere soldi sul piatto, altrimenti il.psg avrebbe la.bacheca piena di trofei.

La Roma ha una bella squadra, con Abraham ha fatto un bel colpo, ma non vale 40 mln e soprattutto hanno fatto una follia con Mourinho. Questi errori si pagano, se non riescono a fare un grande risultato sportivo quest'anno e Mourinho come previsto da molti, floppa, si ritrovano in una situazione gravissima che ci metteranno anni a superare. 
Il loro vantaggio è che avevano tanti giocatori giovani e molto promettenti grazie alle gestioni precedenti e hanno zaniolo che può fare tutta la differenza del mondo.

Ma se partono male, sarà un crollo fragoroso.

Le grandi squadre non si fanno pagando giocatori il doppio del loro valore, vedi periodo mirabelli


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La roma ha tantissima qualità. Hanno costruito una bella squadra.
> 
> Su mou mi esprimo da anni e da anni dico che lo reputo bollito.
> Resta molto preparato tatticamente ma il sacro fuoco si è spento e senza quello di special ha davvero poco.
> ...


Io però non ricordo bene che Abraham a Gennaio fu accostato a noi e mezzo forum rispose indignato. Questo era la riserva della riserva di Werner ragazzi, probabilmente nelle gerarchie di Tuchel era più importante Giroud


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Si Zosimo, ma fino ad un certo punto. Perché se tra 2 anni il Milan deciderà di riscattarlo, sarà perché il giocatore avrà un valore ben superiore ai 23.
> Il Milan di oggi, ma credo anche tra 2 anni, non credo riscatterebbe un giocatore a 23 milioni, perché vale esattamente quella cifra.
> Detto questo io non sono contrario all'operazione perché è difficile fare le nozze coi fichi secchi, quindi nella nostra fase storica bisogna anche accettare questo tipo di operazioni.



Ma infatti, come scrivevo in passato, ho piú dubbi che Diaz possa valere 23 che il Real possa comprarselo a 27.

Ma direi che sono soglie equilibrate su quello che si si aspetta possa essere “evoluzione del giocatore. Ci si aspetta un giocatore che valga intorno ai 25 e quindi é stato fissato un riscatto un pó piú basso (22).mese maturerá come ci si aspetta il zmilan lo riscatterâ. Se deluderá e varrá 10 il Milan non lo risctterá, se diventerá un fenomeno e varrá 40-45 sará del Real. Equilibrato


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> ti faccio i miei complimenti, una supercazzola del genere difficilmente l'ho letta su questo forum


In che senso?
Cosa c’é che non va?
Mi sembra chiaro e lampante.
Il Real se vorrá Diaz tra 2 anni avrá 27 milioni in meno che se non lo acquistasse e Diaz deve essere d’accordo.

Se non lo capisci ti spiego le tabelline.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Un giorno forse capirò, cosa avete contro questa formula....
> È un giocatore con grande tecnica, ma fisico che rischia di non farlo esplodere mai.
> Ci danno la possibilità di provarlo altri due anni....poi se è buono ce lo possiamo prendere a un prezzo onesto. Se è buonissimo se lo riprende giustamente il Real che è proprietario del cartellino, pagandoci per aver utilizzato un giocatore un giocatore buonissimo, che in questo momento ci serviva.........
> Semplificando
> ...



Io non ho nulla contro nessuna formula. Ad esempio a me vanno benissimo anche i prestiti secchi, se di giocatori forti. Ne prenderei anche 4 o 5 all'anno, se di giocatori forti. Resta il dato di fatto che la recompra di Diaz è ridicola, mai sentita una cosa del genere. Basta ammettere questo, poi se uno lo ritiene forte va benissimo prenderlo in qualsiasi maniera.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Io però non ricordo bene che Abraham a Gennaio fu accostato a noi e mezzo forum rispose indignato. Questo era la riserva della riserva di Werner ragazzi, probabilmente nelle gerarchie di Tuchel era più importante Giroud


Si ma infatti a me non piace, mi pare kanu 2.0.
Al milan non lo vorrei ma a roma credo possa fare bene.


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Io non ho nulla contro nessuna formula. Ad esempio a me vanno benissimo anche i prestiti secchi, se di giocatori forti. Ne prenderei anche 4 o 5 all'anno, se di giocatori forti. Resta il dato di fatto che la recompra di Diaz è ridicola, mai sentita una cosa del genere. Basta ammettere questo, poi se uno lo ritiene forte va benissimo prenderlo in qualsiasi maniera.


Ma cosa non capite del fatto che il Milan se Diaz fallisce spende ZERO, mentre la Roma se Abramo fallisce spende comunque 40?? è ovvio che se avessimo acquistato a 25 subito Diaz la ricompra dopo due anni non sarebbe stata 27, dai cavolo.


----------



## uolfetto (15 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma cosa non capite del fatto che il Milan se Diaz fallisce spende ZERO, mentre la Roma se Abramo fallisce spende comunque 40?? è ovvio che se avessimo acquistato a 25 subito Diaz la ricompra dopo due anni non sarebbe stata 27, dai cavolo.


Visto che lo chiedi a me... Ho capito perfettamente tutte e tre le cose che dici in questo messaggio, dove le avrei messe in dubbio? Ora tu cerca di capire questa: una recompra a un prezzo superiore a quello di (eventuale) acquisto di meno del 10% non si è mai vista ed è ridicola. Quanto me ne importa? Meno di zero visto che Diaz io non lo riscatterei manco a 10 milioni, ma se la dirigenza che ne capisce più di me pensa che sia forte ha fatto bene a prenderlo in qualsiasi maniera fosse consentita.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Un giorno forse capirò, cosa avete contro questa formula....
> È un giocatore con grande tecnica, ma fisico che rischia di non farlo esplodere mai.
> Ci danno la possibilità di provarlo altri due anni....poi se è buono ce lo possiamo prendere a un prezzo onesto. Se è buonissimo se lo riprende giustamente il Real che è proprietario del cartellino, pagandoci per aver utilizzato un giocatore un giocatore buonissimo, che in questo momento ci serviva.........
> Semplificando
> ...


Stiamo parlando di un 22enne, sarà al Milan fino ai 24 anni, ben lontano dunque dal suo prime. Benissimo che vada il Real ti riconosce 5 mln per la valorizzazione (soldi che comunque non sono puliti visto che il prestito non è stato concesso a 0). Contro la formula di per sè non ho nulla personalmente, il problema come già scritto è che tramite essa solo gli scarti si possono prendere. Può andarti bene con Tomori (e vedremo quanto andrà bene: è ragionevole pensare che sia stato riscattato unicamente perchè in Premier avrà sempre mercato comunque vada). I problemi son sempre gli stessi: società senza ambizioni. Il calcio non è un business dove si possano far soldi a meno di essere in Inghilterra. Questo bisognerebbe che tutti lo capiscano


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Cosa c’é che non va?
> Mi sembra chiaro e lampante.
> Il Real se vorrá Diaz tra 2 anni avrá 27 milioni in meno che se non lo acquistasse e Diaz deve essere d’accordo.
> ...


Ne pagherà 27 dopo averne appena incassati 22. Per il Real 5 mln sono l'equivalente di un aperitivo al bar, non han mica un fondo di speculatori a capo. Non ti puoi permettere di fare l'arrogante con me, fidati


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma cosa non capite del fatto che il Milan se Diaz fallisce spende ZERO, mentre la Roma se Abramo fallisce spende comunque 40?? è ovvio che se avessimo acquistato a 25 subito Diaz la ricompra dopo due anni non sarebbe stata 27, dai cavolo.


Diaz non è di proprietà del Milan, Abraham è di proprietà della Roma. Son proprio due robe diverse


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Che fine indegna....
> Lo scorso anno noi secondi, loro??????
> 
> Non conta solo sbattere soldi sul piatto, altrimenti il.psg avrebbe la.bacheca piena di trofei.
> ...


Ma poi dopo gli oltre 400 milioni spesi da Mirabelli e Leonardo... di cosa abbiamo ancora bisogno noi milanisti per capire che spendere e rinforzare la squadra non sono ASSOLUTAMENTE sinonimi???

Io in fondo ammiro la capacità di dimenticare così facilmente il passato, oltretutto anche molto recente.

La Roma la aspetto in campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Ne pagherà 27 dopo averne appena incassati 22. Per il Real 5 mln sono l'equivalente di un aperitivo al bar, non han mica un fondo di speculatori a capo. Non ti puoi permettere di fare l'arrogante con me, fidati



Ma che vuol dire?

Scusa, ma tu hai 100 euro in tasca e sul tavolo 22 euro e una brioche.

Opzione 1: prendi i 22 euro, li metti in tasca e ti alzi. Hai in tasca 122 euro

Opzione 2 : prendi 5 euro dal portafogli, li lasci sul tavolo assieme ai 22, ti mangi la brioche e ti alzi con 95 euro in tasca e una brioche mangiata.

Quanto ti é costata la scelta di mangiarti la brioche 5 o 27?

Ok che 5 é un prezzo abbordabile, che anche rinunciando ai 22 e ai 5 hai comunque 95 in tasca, ma se la lasciavi ne avevi 122, 27 in meno. Se ne aggiungo solo 23 il Real puó prendersi una bella torta da 50. Sono 27, non 5, ci pensi o no?

É piú chiaro cosí?


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire?
> 
> Scusa, ma tu hai 100 euro in tasca e sul tavolo 22 euro e una brioche.
> 
> ...


Innanzitutto mi preme sottolineare che non credo proprio verrà mai riscattato Diaz, le condizioni fanno pensare esattamente quello. Il real ha l'assoluto controllo del cartellino , questo è quel che conta. Poi possiamo stare a farci tutte le pippe mentali che vogliamo ma la realtà, limpida e cristallina, è questa. Diaz è al Milan in prestito biennale, punto. Se nel 2023 Diaz arriva a valere 50mln credi che il Real (pur non credendo eventualmente nel giocatore) farebbe fatica a riscattarlo per poi venderlo a più di 22mln a una squadra con ambizioni più serie delle nostre? Ah no, un ipotetico Diaz che vale 50mln dovrebbe scegliere di rimanere qua impuntandosi piuttosto che andare in Premier ad arricchirsi e giocare con i migliori al mondo


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma poi dopo gli oltre 400 milioni spesi da Mirabelli e Leonardo... di cosa abbiamo ancora bisogno noi milanisti per capire che spendere e rinforzare la squadra non sono ASSOLUTAMENTE sinonimi???
> 
> Io in fondo ammiro la capacità di dimenticare così facilmente il passato, oltretutto anche molto recente.
> 
> La Roma la aspetto in campo.


benissimo, dunque basta investimenti corposi perchè Mirabelli e Leonardo son due incompetenti. Scusa la franchezza, ma ti sembra un ragionamento sensato? E' chiaro che gli investimenti si possono vincere o perdere, è la regola del calciomercato. In prestito ti danno solo gente scartata, scontenta, comunque la si voglia mettere si parla di gente non fondamentale nei piani di chi presta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma poi dopo gli oltre 400 milioni spesi da Mirabelli e Leonardo... di cosa abbiamo ancora bisogno noi milanisti per capire che spendere e rinforzare la squadra non sono ASSOLUTAMENTE sinonimi???
> 
> Io in fondo ammiro la capacità di dimenticare così facilmente il passato, oltretutto anche molto recente.
> 
> La Roma la aspetto in campo.


Non è che spendere tanto significa necessariamente spendere male eh... Puoi anche spendere poco e male se è per questo. Per me la domanda da porsi è se spendendo così poco si ha la possibilità di creare una squadra competitiva, valorizzando la rosa. Al momento la risposta è no perché i pochi buoni che abbiamo li stiamo perdendo a parametro zero e a furia di prestiti la rosa non la valorizzi perché i giocatori non sono i nostri. Per me le risorse messe a disposizione sono insufficienti a creare, anche con competenza dei dirigenti, una squadra competitiva per vincere o comunque anche solo per centrare con continuità la zona Champions.


----------



## folletto (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


Via Dzeko per una brioche ed un cappuccino, dentro Abraham per 40 pippi ed è difficile dire se si sono rinforzati o meno. A me Dzeko piace ancora tanto anche se in molti lo danno come bollito, è uno che sa giocare a calcio come pochi, Abraham mi piace ma è pur sempre un azzardo ad una cifra che dovrebbe significare certezza. Shomurodov a me piace ma stava in panca al Genoa e se fosse venuto da noi sarebbero grandinati insulti.
Sì la Roma offensivamente è potenzialmente più forte di noi ma è comunque un'incognita anche perché Zaniolo è fermo da una vita e lo special one viene da stagioni fallimentari.
Noi di sicuro senza un paio di acquisti come dio comanda non andiamo da nessuna parte ma loro (ripeto) sono una grossa incognita.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Visto che lo chiedi a me... Ho capito perfettamente tutte e tre le cose che dici in questo messaggio, dove le avrei messe in dubbio? Ora tu cerca di capire questa: una recompra a un prezzo superiore a quello di (eventuale) acquisto di meno del 10% non si è mai vista ed è ridicola. Quanto me ne importa? Meno di zero visto che Diaz io non lo riscatterei manco a 10 milioni, ma se la dirigenza che ne capisce più di me pensa che sia forte ha fatto bene a prenderlo in qualsiasi maniera fosse consentita.


Tu dici che hai capito, ma purtroppo NON hai capito.
L'utente ti ha spiegato in modo molto chiaro PERCHE la recompera è così bassa....


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Via Dzeko per una brioche ed un cappuccino, dentro Abraham per 40 pippi ed è difficile dire se si sono rinforzati o meno. A me Dzeko piace ancora tanto anche se in molti lo danno come bollito, è uno che sa giocare a calcio come pochi, Abraham mi piace ma è pur sempre un azzardo ad una cifra che dovrebbe significare certezza. Shomurodov a me piace ma stava in panca al Genoa e se fosse venuto da noi sarebbero grandinati insulti.
> Sì la Roma offensivamente è potenzialmente più forte di noi ma è comunque un'incognita anche perché Zaniolo è fermo da una vita e lo special one viene da stagioni fallimentari.
> Noi di sicuro senza un paio di acquisti come dio comanda non andiamo da nessuna parte ma loro (ripeto) sono una grossa incognita.


Concordo su tutto.
Su di noi secondo me, così come siamo possiamo già centrare la zona Champions, farcela o meno dipenderà dal rendimento di Ibra, kessie e leao. Non dagli acquisti che eventualmente potrebbero arrivare in questi giorni


----------



## Prealpi (15 Agosto 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Via Dzeko per una brioche ed un cappuccino, dentro Abraham per 40 pippi ed è difficile dire se si sono rinforzati o meno. A me Dzeko piace ancora tanto anche se in molti lo danno come bollito, è uno che sa giocare a calcio come pochi, Abraham mi piace ma è pur sempre un azzardo ad una cifra che dovrebbe significare certezza. Shomurodov a me piace ma stava in panca al Genoa e se fosse venuto da noi sarebbero grandinati insulti.
> Sì la Roma offensivamente è potenzialmente più forte di noi ma è comunque un'incognita anche perché Zaniolo è fermo da una vita e lo special one viene da stagioni fallimentari.
> Noi di sicuro senza un paio di acquisti come dio comanda non andiamo da nessuna parte ma loro (ripeto) sono una grossa incognita.


Più forte di noi in base a quale motivazione? Devono colmare un gap di 17 punti e non capisco proprio come possano farlo


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> benissimo, dunque basta investimenti corposi perchè Mirabelli e Leonardo son due incompetenti. Scusa la franchezza, ma ti sembra un ragionamento sensato? E' chiaro che gli investimenti si possono vincere o perdere, è la regola del calciomercato. In prestito ti danno solo gente scartata, scontenta, comunque la si voglia mettere si parla di gente non fondamentale nei piani di chi presta.


Ti danno solo gente scartata e scontenta come Kjaer Tomori e Brahim.


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Visto che lo chiedi a me... Ho capito perfettamente tutte e tre le cose che dici in questo messaggio, dove le avrei messe in dubbio? Ora tu cerca di capire questa: una recompra a un prezzo superiore a quello di (eventuale) acquisto di meno del 10% non si è mai vista ed è ridicola. Quanto me ne importa? Meno di zero visto che Diaz io non lo riscatterei manco a 10 milioni, ma se la dirigenza che ne capisce più di me pensa che sia forte ha fatto bene a prenderlo in qualsiasi maniera fosse consentita.


Si ma la recompra "ridicola" fa il palio con 3 anni in cui abbiamo avuto il giocatore "gratuitamente". Tre anni senza spendere nulla di cartellino, questo per me è un capolavoro, visto che il giocatore attualmente almeno 15/20 milioni li vale. E' ovvio che se guadagni da una parte, poi cedi dall'altra, ma mi pare veramente miope concentrarsi solo sulle ricompre.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è che spendere tanto significa necessariamente spendere male eh... Puoi anche spendere poco e male se è per questo. Per me la domanda da porsi è se spendendo così poco si ha la possibilità di creare una squadra competitiva, valorizzando la rosa. Al momento la risposta è no perché i pochi buoni che abbiamo li stiamo perdendo a parametro zero e a furia di prestiti la rosa non la valorizzi perché i giocatori non sono i nostri. Per me le risorse messe a disposizione sono insufficienti a creare, anche con competenza dei dirigenti, una squadra competitiva per vincere o comunque anche solo per centrare con continuità la zona Champions.


Quello che dici e semplicemente falso.
Chi abbiamo oggi in rosa che è in prestito senza possibilità di riscattarlo?
Sul resto dirà il campo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto mi preme sottolineare che non credo proprio verrà mai riscattato Diaz, le condizioni fanno pensare esattamente quello. Il real ha l'assoluto controllo del cartellino , questo è quel che conta. Poi possiamo stare a farci tutte le pippe mentali che vogliamo ma la realtà, limpida e cristallina, è questa. Diaz è al Milan in prestito biennale, punto. Se nel 2023 Diaz arriva a valere 50mln credi che il Real (pur non credendo eventualmente nel giocatore) farebbe fatica a riscattarlo per poi venderlo a più di 22mln a una squadra con ambizioni più serie delle nostre? Ah no, un ipotetico Diaz che vale 50mln dovrebbe scegliere di rimanere qua impuntandosi piuttosto che andare in Premier ad arricchirsi e giocare con i migliori al mondo



Primo. La realtá é che Diaz giocherá 3 anni al Milan ad un costo totale di 3 milioni.
Tra due anni varrá 50? Ci avranno pagato 2 milioni per far giocare con noi un giocatore che vale 50 milioni per 3 anni. Ci sono prospettive peggiori.
Varrá 15? Decideremo se trattare al ribasso o lasciarlo, nel frattempo abbiamo pagato solo 3 milioni un giocatore che ne vale 15. Non 28 uno che ne vale 5 tipo Conti.
Varrá 30? Noi lo riscatteremo a 22. Il Real corrá riscattarlo a 27 per poi rivenderlo a 29 facendo una cresta di 2 milioni? possibile, ma non credo, anche perché Diaz di fare il pacco postale per 2 milioni non sará molto d’accordo.

Come la vedi la vedi é una situazione dalla quale il Milan esce vincente.

Se vuoi lo scenario peggiore é quello nel quale si rivela il nuovo Messi e a noi restano solo 3 milioni per la formazione, ma abbiamo avuto Messi per 3 anni e ci hanno pure pagato. C’é di peggio.


----------



## rossonerosud (15 Agosto 2021)

folletto ha scritto:


> Via Dzeko per una brioche ed un cappuccino, dentro Abraham per 40 pippi ed è difficile dire se si sono rinforzati o meno. A me Dzeko piace ancora tanto anche se in molti lo danno come bollito, è uno che sa giocare a calcio come pochi, Abraham mi piace ma è pur sempre un azzardo ad una cifra che dovrebbe significare certezza. Shomurodov a me piace ma stava in panca al Genoa e se fosse venuto da noi sarebbero grandinati insulti.
> Sì la Roma offensivamente è potenzialmente più forte di noi ma è comunque un'incognita anche perché Zaniolo è fermo da una vita e lo special one viene da stagioni fallimentari.
> Noi di sicuro senza un paio di acquisti come dio comanda non andiamo da nessuna parte ma loro (ripeto) sono una grossa incognita.


Solo potenzialmente? Dico solo che dovesse fallire Tammy Abhram (che ho visto giocare diverse volte ed è molto forte e lo avrei voluto al Milan) hanno Mayoral, 17 gol l'anno scorso. Cioè hanno come alternativa un giocatore da 17 gol. Noi non lo abbiamo tra i titolari un giocatore da 17 gol. Ibra ne ha fatti 17 ma... Se poi Zaniolo torna quello pre-infortunio, e non ci sono motivi per pensare che non dovrebbe, allora loro sono proprio su un'altra galassia. Ah, dimenticavo: a destra noi abbiamo il discreto Rebic e Niang-Leao, loro hanno Mkhitaryan: 15 gol l'anno scorso.. A parte Chiesa, non ricordo un esterno che ha fatto tanti gol in serie A. Sottopunta? Noi non abbiamo ancora nessuno, a parte un Diaz che ricopre quel ruolo ma non svolge quelle funzioni, loro hanno Lorenzo Pellegrini. A centrocampo siamo più forti noi, però c'è un piccolo problema: siampo contati. In difesa leggermente meglio noi, ma non tanto per il valore dei giocatori ma perchè abbiamo più organizzazione. Unica incognita Mourinho. Ma se Mourinho dovesse imbroccare la stagione, contando il fatto che non hanno nemmeno coppe europee tranne la ridicola conference league, sono da primi tre posti.


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è che spendere tanto significa necessariamente spendere male eh... Puoi anche spendere poco e male se è per questo. Per me la domanda da porsi è se spendendo così poco si ha la possibilità di creare una squadra competitiva, valorizzando la rosa. Al momento la risposta è no perché i pochi buoni che abbiamo li stiamo perdendo a parametro zero e a furia di prestiti la rosa non la valorizzi perché i giocatori non sono i nostri. Per me le risorse messe a disposizione sono insufficienti a creare, anche con competenza dei dirigenti, una squadra competitiva per vincere o comunque anche solo per centrare con continuità la zona Champions.


Non so se te ne sei accorto, ma parecchi prestiti dello scorso anno non sono più prestiti. Quindi tu, che invochi sempre la mancanza di campioni, saresti stato felice di un mercato così: Vina a 10, Shomurodov a 20 con i bonus e Abraham a 40. Calcolando che sono presi al posto di Spinazzola, Florenzi e Dzeko. Il mio modesto parere è che hanno speso 70 milioni per indebolirsi, ma solo il campo dirà la verità.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Agosto 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> 40 mln sborsati così sull'unghia ? alla faccia.....


Bisogna vedere la rateizzazione, secondo me la recompra del Chelsea è certa e la Roma pagherà rate da dieci milioni annui, in pratica tra due anni il Chelsea lo riacquisterà a 60 effettivi con la Roma che ne fa uscire solo venti godendoselo per due anni, operazione simile a quella di Morata tra Real e Juventus. La Roma con poca spesa avrebbe un centravanti potenzialmente più che interessante


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> benissimo, dunque basta investimenti corposi perchè Mirabelli e Leonardo son due incompetenti. Scusa la franchezza, ma ti sembra un ragionamento sensato? E' chiaro che gli investimenti si possono vincere o perdere, è la regola del calciomercato. In prestito ti danno solo gente scartata, scontenta, comunque la si voglia mettere si parla di gente non fondamentale nei piani di chi presta.



Tomori 28
Hernandez 20
Maignan 15
Tonali 17
Bennacer 16
Leao 23

Sono quasi 120 milioni 
Oltre a questi Rebic (figurativamente 3 ma reali 25, Ballo Touré 4, Hauge 5….)

Non mi sembra che di investimenti non se ne facciano.
Piuttosto preferiamo, quando possibile, provarli, prima di spenderci.


----------



## Route66 (15 Agosto 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mi stupisce la Roma. Di fatto schiocca le
> Dita e spende 60 mln oltre a mourinho e altri 12/15 per Vinha..
> Ma i debiti? Tra l altro non mi pare abbiam fatto cassa con qualche cessione


Mi hai anticipato....se non erro è una delle squadre messe peggio per via di debiti....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quello che dici e semplicemente falso.
> Chi abbiamo oggi in rosa che è in prestito senza possibilità di riscattarlo?
> Sul resto dirà il campo.


Beh certo dalot lo abbiamo preso con diritto di riscatto... Di Diaz hai il pieno controllo invece. Sono tutte falsità.


----------



## rossonerosud (15 Agosto 2021)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Mi hai anticipato....se non erro è una delle squadre messe peggio per via di debiti....


Figurati. I Friedkin sono pieni di soldi e, a differenza dei nostri, li spendono. Appena comprato la Roma hanno detto che avrebbero speso. E non è finita, faranno anche un centrocampista.


----------



## Garrincha (15 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non so se te ne sei accorto, ma parecchi prestiti dello scorso anno non sono più prestiti. Quindi tu, che invochi sempre la mancanza di campioni, saresti stato felice di un mercato così: Vina a 10, Shomurodov a 20 con i bonus e Abraham a 40. Calcolando che sono presi al posto di Spinazzola, Florenzi e Dzeko. Il mio modesto parere è che hanno speso 70 milioni per indebolirsi, ma solo il campo dirà la verità.


Vabbè Spinazzola andava sostituito per forza, non è che lo hanno ceduto, Shomurodov arriva mi sembra a due milioni a bilancio per quest'anno, giocatore interessante poi può fallire come fare bene. 

Florenzi sono tre anni che non gioca nella Roma, non lo prenderei come indebolimento rispetto all'anno passato. 

Dzeko almeno nell'immediato è un indebolimento, poi se Abraham arriva e fa tre gol a partita non lo sarà, è presto per questi giudizi da fine stagione


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tomori 28
> Hernandez 20
> Maignan 15
> Tonali 17
> ...


In tre anni di mercato, dai zio per favore...


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scusa eh... Ma non dicevi che il Milan 40 milioni per un giocatore singolo non li spende? Vuoi negare le stesse cose che hai detto? Intanto sono 28 per Tomori, non sono 40. E Tomori è arrivato in prestito prima di tutto, mentre Abraham in prestito con diritto non te lo danno, ma è un acquisto a titolo definitivo immediato. Vogliamo forse negare che elliott acquisti a titolo definitivo immediati a 40 milioni non li fa? Dopo ti offendi se ti dico che sei un mistificatore made in Sumatra.


Tanto qualsiasi cosa scriva a te non va mai bene, il fatto di non buttare 40 milioni è una cosa positiva ma te pur di parlare male del Milan declini ogni cosa in accezione negativa.
Per il resto che hai scritto non so che dirti, non si può piacere a tutti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Tanto qualsiasi cosa scriva a te non va mai bene, il fatto di non buttare 40 milioni è una cosa positiva ma te pur di parlare male del Milan declini ogni cosa in accezione negativa.
> Per il resto che hai scritto non so che dirti, non si può piacere a tutti.


Guarda sei te che con sarcasmo hai risposto al mio messaggio. Io ti ho dato delle giustificazioni basate su tuoi precedenti messaggi dove dicevi che la proprietà 40 milioni non li spende. La Roma lo fa, tutto qui. Questo è per dirti che a noi serviva l'Abraham del centrocampo che si poteva chiamare De Paul ma non hai le risorse per acquistarlo mentre la Roma a quanto pare sí con questa nuova proprietà.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Solo potenzialmente? Dico solo che dovesse fallire Tammy Abhram (che ho visto giocare diverse volte ed è molto forte e lo avrei voluto al Milan) hanno Mayoral, 17 gol l'anno scorso. Cioè hanno come alternativa un giocatore da 17 gol. Noi non lo abbiamo tra i titolari un giocatore da 17 gol. Ibra ne ha fatti 17 ma... Se poi Zaniolo torna quello pre-infortunio, e non ci sono motivi per pensare che non dovrebbe, allora loro sono proprio su un'altra galassia. Ah, dimenticavo: a destra noi abbiamo il discreto Rebic e Niang-Leao, loro hanno Mkhitaryan: 15 gol l'anno scorso.. A parte Chiesa, non ricordo un esterno che ha fatto tanti gol in serie A. Sottopunta? Noi non abbiamo ancora nessuno, a parte un Diaz che ricopre quel ruolo ma non svolge quelle funzioni, loro hanno Lorenzo Pellegrini. A centrocampo siamo più forti noi, però c'è un piccolo problema: siampo contati. In difesa leggermente meglio noi, ma non tanto per il valore dei giocatori ma perchè abbiamo più organizzazione. Unica incognita Mourinho. Ma se Mourinho dovesse imbroccare la stagione, contando il fatto che non hanno nemmeno coppe europee tranne la ridicola conference league, sono da primi tre posti.


Majoral 17 gol lo scorso campionato con la Roma
Mikhitaryan 15 gol lo scorso anno

A leggere sti numeri, verrebbe da dire che la Roma ha vinto lo scudetto lo scorso anno....e invece era 17 punti dietro di noi.
Un giorno si capirà che discorsi come:"serve un esterno destro da 15 gol" non hanno senso.
Serve una forte idea di gioco , giocatori utili al gioco, che magari costino il giusto e poi soprattutto servono 2-3 giocatori che facciano davvero la differenza. Nel girone di andata Ibra kessie e Theo ci hanno fatto vincere lo scudetto d inverno, poi Ibra si è rotto e Lukaku e hakimi hanno portato l Inter allo scudetto.
Il resto è contorno


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É ridicola mica tanto.
> 
> Tra 2 anni ilmReal Madrid dovrá scegliere se incassare 22 milioni per cederlo o spenderne 5 per tenerselo. Dire “controriscattiamolo” non é una scelta cosí ovvia perché non é questione di 5 (non 2) milioni, ma di 27.
> 
> Il Real Madrid vorrá, tra 2 anni, mettere 27 milioni si Diaz? Se il Real lo ritiene da Real, senza dubbio. Ma se non lo ritiene da Real, ma un buon giocatore che vale 25-30 milioni, no. Lo lascia andare (gli pagano il suo prezzo) e ciao. Anche perché Brahim dirá la sua e se lo fanno rientrare, rientrerá con entusiasmo, ma se deve rientrare per fare il pacco postale non si muoverá.


questo è mistificare la realtà amico.
in 2 anni sarà chiaro a tutto il mondo se diaz varrà più o meno di 25. quindi o il milan non lo riscatta o il milan lo riscatta ed il real pure. 
il risultato è che il milan potrà avere 2M miserissimi dall'aver valorizzato un giocatore come massimo premio. stop.
come un'udinese qualunque.
ma l'udinese almeno si fa pagare più di 2M.


----------



## King of the North (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Scusa eh... Ma non dicevi che il Milan 40 milioni per un giocatore singolo non li spende? Vuoi negare le stesse cose che hai detto? Intanto sono 28 per Tomori, non sono 40. E Tomori è arrivato in prestito prima di tutto, mentre Abraham in prestito con diritto non te lo danno, ma è un acquisto a titolo definitivo immediato. Vogliamo forse negare che elliott acquisti a titolo definitivo immediati a 40 milioni non li fa? Dopo ti offendi se ti dico che sei un mistificatore made in Sumatra.


Paqueta quanto lo pagammo?


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Siamo in ritardo comunque eh, solo 8 pagine? A quest’ora “Dumfries all’Inter” aveca 25 pagine!!


----------



## rossonerosud (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Majoral 17 gol lo scorso campionato con la Roma
> Mikhitaryan 15 gol lo scorso anno
> 
> A leggere sti numeri, verrebbe da dire che la Roma ha vinto lo scudetto lo scorso anno....e invece era 17 punti dietro di noi.
> ...


D'accordo ulla forte idea di gioco, stai parlando con un sacchiano. Ma poi ci vogliono i giocatori forti e loro ne hanno più di noi. Che la Roma abbia fallito l'anno scorso non vuol dire debba fallire anche quest'anno. C'era un proprietà in smobilitazione, una dirigenza esautorata e un allenatore di fatto esonerato. Cosa ti aspettavi. Ma i giocatori forti li hanno.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Paqueta quanto lo pagammo?


Parlavo degli ultimi tre mercati infatti. Sono passati ben tre anni nel frattempo.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> D'accordo ulla forte idea di gioco, stai parlando con un sacchiano. Ma poi ci vogliono i giocatori forti e loro ne hanno più di noi. Che la Roma abbia fallito l'anno scorso non vuol dire debba fallire anche quest'anno. C'era un proprietà in smobilitazione, una dirigenza esautorata e un allenatore di fatto esonerato. Cosa ti aspettavi. Ma i giocatori forti li hanno.


Sisi a me la loro rosa piace....ma come dici tu servono i giocatori forti, i medi non servono a nulla e loro secondo me di forte ne hanno solo uno che è zaniolo e purtroppo per tutta Italia, ha gravi problemi fisici (se ti rompi due volte il crociato e non indaghi la.causa, te lo rompi pure la terza volta). Gli altri sono eccellenti giocatori di completamento, ma senza i due/tre fuori classe non fai nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parlavo degli ultimi tre mercati infatti. Sono passati ben tre anni nel frattempo.


Però c’è da dire che noi per i cartellini non ci tiriamo indietro. Tipo Leao 30, Tomori 30. A noi stanno mancando in questo mercato gli acuti davanti, che sono importanti e viste le difficoltà delle altre ti avrebbero messo in primissima fascia, visto la continuità del progetto. Dovesse mancare il colpo li sarebbe una grave mancanza e il tutto sarebbe insufficiente perché saresti passato da Chala/Diaz e Diaz/nulla totale. Vediamo un po’.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh certo dalot lo abbiamo preso con diritto di riscatto... Di Diaz hai il pieno controllo invece. Sono tutte falsità.


Brahim va bene pure se vorrò vedere tra due anni il Real che lo riscatta...

Dalot non mi pare proprio quel giocatore chiave da cui dipende il destino di tutti noi.

Tomori Theo Leao Bennacer Tonali tutti in prestito?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


Bel giocatore, certo a quel prezzo…
La Roma davanti mi piace molto, il problema è che sia poca roba dalla cintola in giù, da centro classifica.


----------



## rossonerosud (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Sisi a me la loro rosa piace....ma come dici tu servono i giocatori forti, i medi non servono a nulla e loro secondo me di forte ne hanno solo uno che è zaniolo e purtroppo per tutta Italia, ha gravi problemi fisici (se ti rompi due volte il crociato e non indaghi la.causa, te lo rompi pure la terza volta). Gli altri sono eccellenti giocatori di completamento, ma senza i due/tre fuori classe non fai nulla.


Secondo me hanno più giocatori forti di noi. Zaniolo non penso avrà problemi a riprendersi. Florenzi è diventato titolare in nazionale dopo i due crociati, ed è più forte di prima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma poi dopo gli oltre 400 milioni spesi da Mirabelli e Leonardo... di cosa abbiamo ancora bisogno noi milanisti per capire che spendere e rinforzare la squadra non sono ASSOLUTAMENTE sinonimi???
> 
> Io in fondo ammiro la capacità di dimenticare così facilmente il passato, oltretutto anche molto recente.
> 
> La Roma la aspetto in campo.


si però anche tu non ti ci mettere a cascare in sti luoghi comuni da telelombardia...
mirabelli non aveva squadra, se non spendeva mandava in campo la primavera. quello che abbiam speso negli ultimi 2 anni lo abbiam preso da cessioni di gente presa con quei 400M è.......... 
inutile buttare li cifre a caso per avvalorare un concetto che comunque è giusto ma fino ad un certo punto.
ovvio che bisogna spendere bene ma è altrettanto ovvio che se spendi di più alla lunga o lunghissima sarai sempre più forte di chi spende meno.
oggi come oggi la roma nemmeno la considero come ho detto l'altro giorno, ma se per anni spenderà tanto senza dubbio ci tornerà sopra, non ci sono mazzi purtroppo.
ovviamente mai avrei dato 40M per abraham, chiarisco.
mi pare comunque che tu lo avessi indicato come buono per noi mesi fa....


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però c’è da dire che noi per i cartellini non ci tiriamo indietro. Tipo Leao 30, Tomori 30. A noi stanno mancando in questo mercato gli acuti davanti, che sono importanti e viste le difficoltà delle altre ti avrebbero messo in primissima fascia, visto la continuità del progetto. Dovesse mancare il colpo li sarebbe una grave mancanza e il tutto sarebbe insufficiente perché saresti passato da Chala/Diaz e Diaz/nulla totale. Vediamo un po’.


Se si trovano i Theo ed i Tomori la davanti si solta, serve pazienza e bravura, perché ivece di andare a comprare Haaland o Mbappe dobbiamo trovarli prima che diventino quello che sono. Per ora sembriamo avere del talento li davanti, ma non tante certezze. Per questo auspico i colpi di giovanissimi da 10/15 milioni, magari ache noi troviamo il nostro Gnabry, o il nostro Sancho, o il nostro Mané...

Scouting di livello insomma, non se ne esce. Spero in un nome che non conosco per niente, Adli era perfetto per quella martoriata fascia destra...


----------



## rossonerosud (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però anche tu non ti ci mettere a cascare in sti luoghi comuni da telelombardia...
> mirabelli non aveva squadra, se non spendeva mandava in campo la primavera. quello che abbiam speso negli ultimi 2 anni lo abbiam preso da cessioni di gente presa con quei 400M è..........
> inutile buttare li cifre a caso per avvalorare un concetto che comunque è giusto ma fino ad un certo punto.
> ovvio che bisogna spendere bene ma è altrettanto ovvio che se spendi di più alla lunga o lunghissima sarai sempre più forte di chi spende meno.
> ...


Abraham è forte, vedrai. Magari 40 non glieli avrei dati nenche io, ma 35 sì


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma poi dopo gli oltre 400 milioni spesi da Mirabelli e Leonardo... di cosa abbiamo ancora bisogno noi milanisti per capire che spendere e rinforzare la squadra non sono ASSOLUTAMENTE sinonimi???
> 
> Io in fondo ammiro la capacità di dimenticare così facilmente il passato, oltretutto anche molto recente.
> 
> La Roma la aspetto in campo.


Statisticamente sarei curioso di vedere quanto squadre hanno raggiunto obiettivi importanti spendendo zero...
Che se prendi 2 mercati nella storia del calcio come esempio... io ti potrei portare pure altri 100 esempi di squadre che hanno svoltato SUL MERCATO.

Insomma stai tirando conclusioni facendo "statistiche" piutosto strane.
E come se io andassi dicendo che per vincere le Champions devi andare a prendere giocatori a parametro zero prendendo spunto su 2 o 3 squadre che hanno vinto la coppa con giocatori arrivati a zero.
O che dicessi che basta mettere i giocatori della primavera in squadra come il primo Milan di Berlusconi o il Barca di Guardiola...

Piu hai soldi da spendere e piu hai possibilita di arrivare ad un giocatore importante.
E talmente ovvio che non mi capacito nemmeno di doverlo scrivere e spiegare.
Se Maldini Massara e Moncada sono cosi bravi (e io lo penso per davvero), devono scegliere giocatori tra un range di costo piutosto basso. Ci saranno giocatori che per loro sono piu forti ma che devono scartare per forza perche costano troppo.
Invece se possono aumentare la cifra da spendere non dovranno lasciare andare un giocatore interessante solo perche non vogliamo spendere quei 2 mln in piu (ma anche fossero 5 o 10...).

I soldi ti portano LIBERTA di scelta. 
Mica qualcuno mi vorra fare credere che, potere scegliere tra 100 giocatori invece di 30, sia una cosa negativa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tomori 28
> Hernandez 20
> Maignan 15
> Tonali 17
> ...



tonali 17+3+olzer (3)
leao 23 + djalo (5)


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Tomori 28
> Hernandez 20
> Maignan 15
> Tonali 17
> ...


L'unico giocatore giocatore di spessore tra quelli che citi è Hernandez, vedremo Tomori se si confermerà quest'anno (ovviamente lo spero). Peraltro son tutti giocatori in rampa di lancio, vedremo quanto il milan sarà disposto ad accontentarli in sede contrattuale quando e se faranno il salto di qualità definitivo. 

Sul resto non commento più, abbiamo idee troppo diverse. Per me vivacchiare un prestito alla volta non è buona programmazione, nè far da club trampolino di lancio


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ti danno solo gente scartata e scontenta come Kjaer Tomori e Brahim.


Vabbè oh, contenti voi...


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Se si trovano i Theo ed i Tomori la davanti si solta, serve pazienza e bravura, perché ivece di andare a comprare Haaland o Mbappe dobbiamo trovarli prima che diventino quello che sono. Per ora sembriamo avere del talento li davanti, ma non tante certezze. Per questo auspico i colpi di giovanissimi da 10/15 milioni, magari ache noi troviamo il nostro Gnabry, o il nostro Sancho, o il nostro Mané...
> 
> Scouting di livello insomma, non se ne esce. Spero in un nome che non conosco per niente, Adli era perfetto per quella martoriata fascia destra...


Eh certo.
Pure io voglio il nuovo Kaka pagato una misera e poi che vince il pallone d'oro dopo averci portato al trionfo in CL...
Ma statisticamente parlando, quei giocatori sono rarissimi... e raramente sono stati presi da una big per giocare subito titolari... perche la big non puo fare quel azzardo.
Quindi o vengono come terza scelta nel ruolo o si comprano quando hanno gia dimostrato di essere capaci di essere titolari.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Abraham è forte, vedrai. Magari 40 non glieli avrei dati nenche io, ma 35 sì


lo conosco poco per dirlo sinceramente, ma 40 col mercato di oggi non li darei a nessuno se non per gente di livello assoluto. parere personale.
con fantasia e bravura si trovano ottimi personaggi a poco. qualcosina abbiam trovato pure noi (ai tempi di boban).........


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh certo.
> Pure io voglio il nuovo Kaka pagato una misera e poi che vince il pallone d'oro dopo averci portato al trionfo in CL...
> Ma statisticamente parlando, quei giocatori sono rarissimi... e raramente sono stati presi da una big per giocare subito titolari... perche la big non puo fare quel azzardo.
> Quindi o vengono come terza scelta nel ruolo o si comprano quando hanno gia dimostrato di essere capaci di essere titolari.


Lavoro di scouting, il Bayern ne trova uno all'anno. Davies, Gnabry, Masiala etcc.. , lasciamo perdere il Borussia. Non dico che sia facile, questo era sottointeso credo, dico che ogni anno 2 giovani li davanti li farei a prescindere. Adli del Tolosa per esempio era perfetto.

Perché noi non possiamo lavorare nello stesso modo? Anche io non lo voglio titolare, e neanche il Bayern lo prende titolare, ma devi scommettere sul talento prima che esploda. Neanche il PSG puo permettersi ogni anno di comprare i campioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


Mi sembrano tantini 40 mln per Abraham, però è un buon acquisto, sicuramente si sono rinforzati.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si però anche tu non ti ci mettere a cascare in sti luoghi comuni da telelombardia...
> mirabelli non aveva squadra, se non spendeva mandava in campo la primavera. quello che abbiam speso negli ultimi 2 anni lo abbiam preso da cessioni di gente presa con quei 400M è..........
> inutile buttare li cifre a caso per avvalorare un concetto che comunque è giusto ma fino ad un certo punto.
> ovvio che bisogna spendere bene ma è altrettanto ovvio che se spendi di più alla lunga o lunghissima sarai sempre più forte di chi spende meno.
> ...


Abraham lo avrei preso in prestito non lo avrei certo mai pagato 40 milioni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Brahim va bene pure se vorrò vedere tra due anni il Real che lo riscatta...
> 
> Dalot non mi pare proprio quel giocatore chiave da cui dipende il destino di tutti noi.
> 
> Tomori Theo Leao Bennacer Tonali tutti in prestito?


Non puoi prendere solo i prestiti, se ne trovi uno forte in cui credi ma ti costa 35 milioni e l'opzione prestito con diritto non è contemplata che si fa? Lo lasciamo stare perché la società di provenienza pretende l'acquisto a titolo definitivo? Solo coi prestiti riduci drasticamente anche le possibilità di giocatori acquisibili. Poi questa è una mia opinione ma come risorse siamo molto sotto la soglia atta a garantire una certa competitività nel medio periodo.


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Statisticamente sarei curioso di vedere quanto squadre hanno raggiunto obiettivi importanti spendendo zero...
> Che se prendi 2 mercati nella storia del calcio come esempio... io ti potrei portare pure altri 100 esempi di squadre che hanno svoltato SUL MERCATO.
> 
> Insomma stai tirando conclusioni facendo "statistiche" piutosto strane.
> ...


Ripeto spendere e rinforzarsi non sono sinonimi. 
Semplice da capire, a quanto sembra difficile da spiegare.


----------



## Maximo (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono recompre, mica da 23 a 25 come noi con diaz.
> ma c'è poco da fare, abbiamo da imparare da tutti.


Si ma bisogna guardare la proporzione:
40 : 80 = 0 : 2


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto spendere e rinforzarsi non sono sinonimi.
> Semplice da capire, a quanto sembra difficile da spiegare.


Lo sport è competizione, si gioca per vincere. Pure questo mi pare difficile da spiegare a chi non lo vuole capire. Con Elliott al comando il Milan non punterà mai a vincere nulla, il risultato sportivo passa in secondo piano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però c’è da dire che noi per i cartellini non ci tiriamo indietro. Tipo Leao 30, Tomori 30. A noi stanno mancando in questo mercato gli acuti davanti, che sono importanti e viste le difficoltà delle altre ti avrebbero messo in primissima fascia, visto la continuità del progetto. Dovesse mancare il colpo li sarebbe una grave mancanza e il tutto sarebbe insufficiente perché saresti passato da Chala/Diaz e Diaz/nulla totale. Vediamo un po’.


Leao 28, ma ricordiamo che 5 sono derivanti dalla plusvalenza Djalo... Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che mancano gli acuti davanti, è da anni che aspetto un esterno destro in grado di dribblare almeno sua madre, ma ogni anno questa speranza viene disattesa.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> L'unico giocatore giocatore di spessore tra quelli che citi è Hernandez, vedremo Tomori se si confermerà quest'anno (ovviamente lo spero). Peraltro son tutti giocatori in rampa di lancio, vedremo quanto il milan sarà disposto ad accontentarli in sede contrattuale quando e se faranno il salto di qualità definitivo.
> 
> Sul resto non commento più, abbiamo idee troppo diverse. Per me vivacchiare un prestito alla volta non è buona programmazione, nè far da club trampolino di lancio


Quindi l alternativa quale sarebbe?


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo sport è competizione, si gioca per vincere. Pure questo mi pare difficile da spiegare a chi non lo vuole capire. Con Elliott al comando il Milan non punterà mai a vincere nulla, il risultato sportivo passa in secondo piano.


Quindi la soluzione?


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quindi l alternativa quale sarebbe?


tifare milan come sempre senza foderarsi gli occhi con le fette di salame


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Lavoro di scouting, il Bayern ne trova uno all'anno. Davies, Gnabry, Masiala etcc.. , lasciamo perdere il Borussia. Non dico che sia facile, questo era sottointeso credo, dico che ogni anno 2 giovani li davanti li farei a prescindere. Adli del Tolosa per esempio era perfetto.
> 
> Perché noi non possiamo lavorare nello stesso modo? Anche io non lo voglio titolare, e neanche il Bayern lo prende titolare, ma devi scommettere sul talento prima che esploda. Neanche il PSG puo permettersi ogni anno di comprare i campioni.


Guarda allora non ti avevo capito. Giustamente penso che siamo tutti d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
Però ora torniamo ad un altro discorso in cui non siamo d'accordo...
Certo che sono per avere il ventiquattresimo e il venticinquesimo slot liberi per giovani di talento.
Ma se non vogliono nemmeno spendere soldi per i titolari cosa vuoi che spendono su giocatori interessanti per metterli in panca.
Ovviamente se li prendono e per farli giocare titolari. E qui non ci sto.
Non possiamo mettere la rischio la stagione perche giochiamo con un giovane che può esplodere così come può non adattarsi o non avere la testa giusta...

Ti dirò di più. Io penso addirittura che si dovrebbe potere comprare un giocatore e lasciarlo in prestito alla sua attuale squadra. O girarlo subito ad una altra squadra ma sempre in prestito.
Queste sono mosse da grande squadra. Noi non lo facciamo da una vita perché siamo a contare i centesimi per i 25 della prima squadra. Comprare e lasciare in prestito manderebbe in tilt sia Gazidis che Elliott...


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo sport è competizione, si gioca per vincere. Pure questo mi pare difficile da spiegare a chi non lo vuole capire. Con Elliott al comando il Milan non punterà mai a vincere nulla, il risultato sportivo passa in secondo piano.


Tutti qui vogliamo tornare a vincere, bisogna solo capire che ci vorrà tempo.

Insomma, guarda che quello che abbiamo attraversato non é banale, stare fuori dal giro che conta dal 2012 ti uccide veramente tutto: sponsor, ricavi, credibilità, competitività etcc..

Non é plausibile tornare a competere un'anno dopo una buona stagione, serve prima riconfermarsi come una forza stabilmente in CL. Quando la credibilità sarà ristaurata un po si puo cominciare a giudicare l'operato, soprattutto quando finirà il mercato, perché chiuderlo cosi com'é sarebbe da maniaci. Le lacune soo ancora tante.

Non capisco da cosa derivi questa irrefrenabile impazienza, e dire che sono 12 anni che facciamo operazioni da polli, e 8 anni che faciamo più che pena. Lo sport é anche questo


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto spendere e rinforzarsi non sono sinonimi.
> Semplice da capire, a quanto sembra difficile da spiegare.


Aspetta, provo ad aiutarti:
Siamo tutti d'accordo che avere un budget più alto semplificherebbe la vita, ma purtroppo avere @7AlePato7 e @willcoyote85 che ogni 8 secondi dicono che dobbiamo avere tanti soldi, non aiuta ad avere più soldi  (incredibile eh) .
Quindi quali sono le alternative? Mettere assieme una squadra competitiva col budget che abbiamo e intanto lavorare con i mezzi a disposizione per aumentare i ricavi.

Incredibilmente sembra pure che insultare Elliot non garantisca che un ricchissimo compratore si presenti a fare una mega offerta di acquisto per il Milan. 
Eh si, è un mondo davvero difficile


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leao 28, ma ricordiamo che 5 sono derivanti dalla plusvalenza Djalo... Sono d'accordo con te quando dici che mancano gli acuti davanti, è da anni che aspetto un esterno destro in grado di dribblare almeno sua madre, ma ogni anno questa speranza viene disattesa.


Però questa é una tua personalissima speranza, a me pare che ormai per il nostro gioco si sia scelto una ala destra che faccia da equilibratore piuttosto che un attaccante, quindi il dribblomane potrebbe tranquillamente non arrivare mai.
A destra si gioca con l'esterno tattico (best case scenario Callejon nel suo prime con Sarri, un gran giocatore ma che non dribbla manco una sedia) e a sinistra uno più attaccante anarchico tipo Leao o Rebic con Theo a libero di fare le scorribande


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Però questa é una tua personalissima speranza, a me pare che ormai per il nostro gioco si sia scelto una ala destra che faccia da equilibratore piuttosto che un attaccante, quindi il dribblomane potrebbe tranquillamente non arrivare mai.
> A destra si gioca con l'esterno tattico (best case scenario Callejon nel suo prime con Sarri, un gran giocatore ma che non dribbla manco una sedia) e a sinistra uno più attaccante anarchico tipo Leao o Rebic con Theo a libero di fare le scorribande


Equilibratore non significa necessariamente corridore o copritore alla Saele. Come non lo era Chalanoglu. Si puo puntare un profilo diverso sicuramente


----------



## Lineker10 (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Lo sport è competizione, si gioca per vincere. Pure questo mi pare difficile da spiegare a chi non lo vuole capire. Con Elliott al comando il Milan non punterà mai a vincere nulla, il risultato sportivo passa in secondo piano.


Perché invece con Abraham a 40 si vince lo scudetto?


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Tutti qui vogliamo tornare a vincere, bisogna solo capire che ci vorrà tempo.
> 
> Insomma, guarda che quello che abbiamo attraversato non é banale, stare fuori dal giro che conta dal 2012 ti uccide veramente tutto: sponsor, ricavi, credibilità, competitività etcc..
> 
> ...


Il problema risiede nell'approccio. A me non va proprio giù che la squadra per cui tifo sia in mano a gente che vuole specularci sopra. Si può dire che una delle poche peculiarità positive del calcio, rispetto agli altri sport, sia proprio la possibilità per i tifosi di poter sognare. 

Se volessi seguire solo la ragione seguirei NBA, NFL e quant'altro come peraltro già faccio, con una sostanziale differenza: in quei casi il sistema del salary cap a prescindere mette in preventivo un margine di guadagno per la proprietà. Il calcio si muove su fiscalità e disponibilità economiche assolutamente non parificate tra loro. Non accetto che il Milan sia in mano a degli aguzzini, tutto qui. Poi oguno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Perché invece con Abraham a 40 si vince lo scudetto?


No. Con 2-3 giocatori chiave presi a quella cifra (perchè tendenzialmente i giocatori forti non te li regalano), con scouting e criterio sì però. Quest'estate è proprio l'occasione per fare il vuoto e creare una squadra che possa dominare in Italia per anni. Dubito fortemente accadrà nelle prossime due settimane


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Guarda allora non ti avevo capito. Giustamente penso che siamo tutti d'accordo con quello che scrivi.
> Però ora torniamo ad un altro discorso in cui non siamo d'accordo...
> Certo che sono per avere il ventiquattresimo e il venticinquesimo slot liberi per giovani di talento.
> Ma se non vogliono nemmeno spendere soldi per i titolari cosa vuoi che spendono su giocatori interessanti per metterli in panca.
> ...


Non trovo la parte in cui non sarei d'accordo con te 

Ti corrego sulla parte dei titolari. Quando abbiamo preso Theo non era il titolare, Leao non lo era, Bennacer neanche, Saele idem, Tomori un copribuchi etcc 

Secondo me la volontà di investire sui giovani c'é, bisogna vedere quanto saremo bravi li davanti.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema risiede nell'approccio. A me non va proprio giù che la squadra per cui tifo sia in mano a gente che vuole specularci sopra. Si può dire che una delle poche peculiarità positive del calcio, rispetto agli altri sport, sia proprio la possibilità per i tifosi di poter sognare.
> 
> Se volessi seguire solo la ragione seguirei NBA, NFL e quant'altro come peraltro già faccio, con una sostanziale differenza: in quei casi il sistema del salary cap a prescindere mette in preventivo un margine di guadagno per la proprietà. Il calcio si muove su fiscalità e disponibilità economiche assolutamente non parificate tra loro. Non accetto che il Milan sia in mano a degli aguzzini, tutto qui. Poi oguno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ci mancherebbe.


Allora qui non ti seguo più. Se prima riuscio a capire e motivare un po' le tue critiche qui mi perdi completamente.

Condivido il tuo discorso di fondo sugli sport americani, di cui sono da sempre favorevole a copiarne l'approccio da parte del Milan (si comprano vittorie e non giocatori, tanto per semplificare il messaggio), pero' sono anche favorevole ad avere una società che genera utili (vai a vedere il fatturato dei top club degli ultimi 20 anni e paragona i nostri fatturati ai loro). Il lavoro fatto in questi anni é stato ottimo secondo me, il valore della squadra é aumentato e criticarli per quello che sono o rappresentano e non per quello che fanno non mi vede d'accordo per nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Abraham lo avrei preso in prestito non lo avrei certo mai pagato 40 milioni


si, ricordo che parlavi di prestito. ed era una buona idea anche per me.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Allora qui non ti seguo più. Se prima riuscio a capire e motivare un po' le tue critiche qui mi perdi completamente.
> 
> Condivido il tuo discorso di fondo sugli sport americani, di cui sono da sempre favorevole a copiarne l'approccio da parte del Milan (si comprano vittorie e non giocatori, tanto per semplificare il messaggio), pero' sono anche favorevole ad avere una società che genera utili (vai a vedere il fatturato dei top club degli ultimi 20 anni e paragona i nostri fatturati ai loro). Il lavoro fatto in questi anni é stato ottimo secondo me, il valore della squadra é aumentato e criticarli per quello che sono o rappresentano e non per quello che fanno non mi vede d'accordo per nulla.


ma peraltro anche volendo adottare un'ottica di mero business per me non è così che si costruisce una società che genera utili con consistenza. Nel calcio servono investimenti ingenti e continui, il rischio di sbagliare c'è sempre. Tant'è vero che solo le squadre che spendono centinaia di milioni di euro son sempre lì al top.

A meno che ovviamente non si vogliano considerare il Borussia o il Salisburgo come squadre che stanno al top


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Maximo ha scritto:


> Si ma bisogna guardare la proporzione:
> 40 : 80 = 0 : 2


semmai 1:2 

23:25 = 46:50

proporzioni un po' diverse..................


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> tifare milan come sempre senza foderarsi gli occhi con le fette di salame


Intendo, lamentarsi di Elliot, porta


livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema risiede nell'approccio. A me non va proprio giù che la squadra per cui tifo sia in mano a gente che vuole specularci sopra. Si può dire che una delle poche peculiarità positive del calcio, rispetto agli altri sport, sia proprio la possibilità per i tifosi di poter sognare.
> 
> Se volessi seguire solo la ragione seguirei NBA, NFL e quant'altro come peraltro già faccio, con una sostanziale differenza: in quei casi il sistema del salary cap a prescindere mette in preventivo un margine di guadagno per la proprietà. Il calcio si muove su fiscalità e disponibilità economiche assolutamente non parificate tra loro. Non accetto che il Milan sia in mano a degli aguzzini, tutto qui. Poi oguno è libero di pensarla come vuole, ci mancherebbe.


Ok torniamo sempre lì, non lo accetti, e quindi. Interrogativo puoi scegliere di non seguire il Milan finché non cambia proprietà, ma non ha senso stare qui tutti i giorni a lamentarsi perché non abbiamo il budget di altre squadre. Siamo in questa condizione perché gente senza senno ha sprecato, sperperato e si è ridotto in questa condizione. Ora Eliot sta cercando di ripristinare una condizione che permetta a questa società di essere ceduta. Puoi accettarlo o non accettarlo ma questo non cambierà la sostanza, non ci metterà a disposizione 100 milioni di budget, non farà arrivare haaland al Milan.
Ciò che possiamo fare noi è assistere al lavoro di ricostruzione che sta compiendo, secondo me in modo più che positivo, questa dirigenza, nel limite del budget a nostra disposizione. Nella speranza di innescare un circolo vizioso di crescita dei risultati sportivi e crescita dei ricavi che velocizzi il più possibile il passaggio ad un'altra proprietà. Non ti sembra qualcosa di incredibilmente più maturo e intelligente che passare le giornate urlando Elio tirchio Elio spilorcio Eliot idiota?!?


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> ma peraltro anche volendo adottare un'ottica di mero business per me non è così che si costruisce una società che genera utili con consistenza. Nel calcio servono investimenti ingenti e continui, il rischio di sbagliare c'è sempre. Tant'è vero che solo le squadre che spendono centinaia di milioni di euro son sempre lì al top.


Gli investimenti (veri) li fai una volta consolidato il tuo status in Europa e sistemato il tuo fatturato di conseguenza.

Se tra un paio di anni riusciremo a generare utili e ad avere ormai in cassaforte l'asset stadio (che non significa averlo costruito) allora puoi aspettarti di investire. Francamente hai poco da chiedere ad ora...

Non vediamo nel futuro, viviamolo


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> tifare milan come sempre senza foderarsi gli occhi con le fette di salame


bravo


----------



## Raryof (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non trovo la parte in cui non sarei d'accordo con te
> 
> Ti corrego sulla parte dei titolari. Quando abbiamo preso Theo non era il titolare, Leao non lo era, Bennacer neanche, Saele idem, Tomori un copribuchi etcc
> 
> Secondo me la volontà di investire sui giovani c'é, bisogna vedere quanto saremo bravi li davanti.



Lì davanti è un casino, pensate quanto tornerà Ibra che tipo di modulo potremo fare e non è nemmeno arrivata l'AD che ci serve come il pane.
Col 442 giocano le due punte ma chi sta fuori dietro? chi crea gioco? dove viene sbattuto Diaz?
Col 4312 sta fuori Rebic.
In poche parole l'acquisto di Giroud ci migliora ma allo stesso tempo ci crea dei casini, perché va a togliere il posto ad un titolare e ci forza a giocare con un modulo che non conosciamo e con la quale molti dei nostri non vanno d'accordo.
E' lo stesso discorso che si farà più avanti con Romagna, nessuno ne parla ma più avanti bisognerà scegliere, la società sicuramente lo terrà come terzo centrale ma la fascia? cos'è facciamo la staffetta a tempo?
Non so se Pioli riuscirà a gestirli, lo vedo molto in paranoia, lascia sempre in campo Krunic per "premiarlo" ma questi non combina nulla, ha riprovato Leao sulla trequarti che poi è finito a giocare al posto di Rebic che è finito a giocare al posto di Giroud, si stanno pestano i piedi perché non c'è una struttura di gioco chiara che stiamo seguendo e se è difficile ora figuriamoci quando arriverà l'esterno a destra...
Se non arriverà nessuno amen, ma se non ti fai sentire e richiedi i giocatori più giusti per giocare come vuoi giocare allora è giusto creare casino e sperare in chissà cosa, forse in Ibra, forse nei rigorini...


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Intendo, lamentarsi di Elliot, porta
> Ok torniamo sempre lì, non lo accetti, e quindi. Interrogativo puoi scegliere di non seguire il Milan finché non cambia proprietà, ma non ha senso stare qui tutti i giorni a lamentarsi perché non abbiamo il budget di altre squadre. Siamo in questa condizione perché gente senza senno ha sprecato, sperperato e si è ridotto in questa condizione. Ora Eliot sta cercando di ripristinare una condizione che permetta a questa società di essere ceduta. Puoi accettarlo o non accettarlo ma questo non cambierà la sostanza, non ci metterà a disposizione 100 milioni di budget, non farà arrivare haaland al Milan.
> Ciò che possiamo fare noi è assistere al lavoro di ricostruzione che sta compiendo, secondo me in modo più che positivo, questa dirigenza, nel limite del budget a nostra disposizione. Nella speranza di innescare un circolo vizioso di crescita dei risultati sportivi e crescita dei ricavi che velocizzi il più possibile il passaggio ad un'altra proprietà. Non ti sembra qualcosa di incredibilmente più maturo e intelligente che passare le giornate urlando Elio tirchio Elio spilorcio Eliot idiota?!?


è qui che ti sbagli. In un forum come questo è più che normale che ci sia gente stanca di veder il Milan trattato come merce di scambio. Se tutti i tifosi si facessero sentire invece di farsi andar bene tutto forse le cose andrebbero anche un po' meglio


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Aspetta, provo ad aiutarti:
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che avere un budget più alto semplificherebbe la vita, ma purtroppo avere willcoyote* che ogni 8 secondi dicono che dobbiamo avere tanti soldi, *non aiuta ad avere più soldi .
> Quindi quali sono le alternative? Mettere assieme una squadra competitiva col budget che abbiamo e intanto lavorare con i mezzi a disposizione per aumentare i ricavi.
> 
> ...


complimenti vedo che la comprensione del testo è il tuo forte ahahahah.
mai detto ne pensato nulla di simile tant'è che in varie discussioni difendo la società sotto certi punti di vista.

ma tu continua pure a pensare che romagnoli valga 3 volte tomori.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Gli investimenti (veri) li fai una volta consolidato il tuo status in Europa e sistemato il tuo fatturato di conseguenza.
> 
> Se tra un paio di anni riusciremo a generare utili e ad avere ormai in cassaforte l'asset stadio (che non significa averlo costruito) allora puoi aspettarti di investire. Francamente hai poco da chiedere ad ora...
> 
> Non vediamo nel futuro, viviamolo


sì ma per entrare e stare in europa in maniera consistente devi avere una squadra che ti permetta di sostenere il doppio impegno, cosa che al momento noi non abbiamo. Quest'anno dove nessuno ha speso sarebbe il momento perfetto per far qualcosa, anche per la sospensione del fpf. Pigli un attaccante alla Isak, un centrocampista alla Kamara, un giocatore di qualità alla Ziyech e vedi che anche in serie a sei il favorito d'obbligo, con la possibilità di sorprendere in Champions e quindi attirare in futuro nuovi giocatori.


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> sì ma per entrare e stare in europa in maniera consistente devi avere una squadra che ti permetta di sostenere il doppio impegno, cosa che al momento noi non abbiamo. *Quest'anno dove nessuno ha speso sarebbe il momento perfetto* per far qualcosa, anche per la sospensione del fpf. Pigli un attaccante alla Isak, un centrocampista alla Kamara, un giocatore di qualità alla Ziyech e vedi che anche in serie a sei il favorito d'obbligo, con la possibilità di sorprendere in Champions e quindi attirare in futuro nuovi giocatori.


Mi piaerebbe che venisse sottolineato più spesso questo aspetto. Si dimentica molto volentieri in che regime di recessione sia il calcio.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> è qui che ti sbagli. In un forum come questo è più che normale che ci sia gente stanca di veder il Milan trattato come merce di scambio. Se tutti i tifosi si facessero sentire invece di farsi andar bene tutto forse le cose andrebbero anche un po' meglio


Spiegami nel dettaglio in che modo


----------



## Buciadignho (15 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lì davanti è un casino, pensate quanto tornerà Ibra che tipo di modulo potremo fare e non è nemmeno arrivata l'AD che ci serve come il pane.
> Col 442 giocano le due punte ma chi sta fuori dietro? chi crea gioco? dove viene sbattuto Diaz?
> Col 4312 sta fuori Rebic.
> In poche parole l'acquisto di Giroud ci migliora ma allo stesso tempo ci crea dei casini, perché va a togliere il posto ad un titolare e ci forza a giocare con un modulo che non conosciamo e con la quale molti dei nostri non vanno d'accordo.
> ...


Per come la vedo io avere (finalmente!!) la possibilità di svariare é un bene. Non credo che Pioli o la società vogliano cambiare l'idea di calcio che abbiamo adottato fin'ora. In alcuni momenti ed in determinate partite non escludo il 4-4-2, ma l'idea di base resta il 4-2-3-1, abbiamo veramente tutti i giocatori adatti a quel modulo, Ibra si alternerà a Giroud per il doppio impegno.

Romagnoli auspichiamoci che si riesca a darlo via questa sessione, ma la vedo dura. Il caso Krunic dovrebbe essere preso con le pinze, basta andare a vedere i minuti giocati nelle ultime 2 stagioni nonostante la penuria e gli infortuni avuti. Non credo più (si perché mi ero fatto la stessa idea) che Pioli lo consideri cosi fondamentale o che sia il "marito" 

Qualcuno dovrà pur arrivare oltre Adli o Florenzi, altrimenti lo considererei un mercato non sufficente. Devo dire che anche l'ano scorso senza un difensore ed una seconda punta mi sentivo cosi...


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> sì ma per entrare e stare in europa in maniera consistente devi avere una squadra che ti permetta di sostenere il doppio impegno, cosa che al momento noi non abbiamo. Quest'anno dove nessuno ha speso sarebbe il momento perfetto per far qualcosa, anche per la sospensione del fpf. Pigli un attaccante alla Isak, un centrocampista alla Kamara, un giocatore di qualità alla Ziyech e vedi che anche in serie a sei il favorito d'obbligo, con la possibilità di sorprendere in Champions e quindi attirare in futuro nuovi giocatori.


D'accordissimo su tutto, anche sulla scelta dei giocatori....il problema è che se i fondi non ci sono, o i giocatori (vedi zyiech) non te li danno, diventa difficile. 
Fare all-in non paga MAI, quindi meglio la politica dei piccoli passi, stiamo ricostruendo, non sprechiamo tutto .

Se stai pensando che Elliot potrebbe cacciare fuori dei soldi come investimento, purtroppo dal suo punto di vista ne sta cacciando pure troppi, quindi escludiamo questa ipotesi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Però questa é una tua personalissima speranza, a me pare che ormai per il nostro gioco si sia scelto una ala destra che faccia da equilibratore piuttosto che un attaccante, quindi il dribblomane potrebbe tranquillamente non arrivare mai.
> A destra si gioca con l'esterno tattico (best case scenario Callejon nel suo prime con Sarri, un gran giocatore ma che non dribbla manco una sedia) e a sinistra uno più attaccante anarchico tipo Leao o Rebic con Theo a libero di fare le scorribande


L'equilibratore non deve dribblare? Ci sono pure gli equilibratori che sono in grado di dribblare... Questa dell'esterno tattico è una delle grosse panzane che si dicono... Come quella degli incontristi coi piedi quadrati... Esistono incontristi anche coi piedi buoni. Se ti serve l'equilibratore almeno prendilo buono.


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ripeto spendere e rinforzarsi non sono sinonimi.
> Semplice da capire, a quanto sembra difficile da spiegare.


Quello che dici lo capirebbe uno di 5 anni.
Invece quello che tu non sembri capire e che più spendi e più hai PROBABILITA di migliorare.
Poi puoi anche spendere zero e rinforzarti... O spendere zero e indebolirti. Come spendere millioni e rinforzarti o spendere milioni e indebolirti.
MA STATISTICAMENTE e ovvio che hai probabilità di fare bene con soldi.


Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non trovo la parte in cui non sarei d'accordo con te
> 
> Ti corrego sulla parte dei titolari. Quando abbiamo preso Theo non era il titolare, Leao non lo era, Bennacer neanche, Saele idem, Tomori un copribuchi etcc
> 
> Secondo me la volontà di investire sui giovani c'é, bisogna vedere quanto saremo bravi li davanti.


Theo e arrivato da titolarissimo altroché. Solo quella sciagura di Giampaolo poteva preferire Ricardo Rodriguez.
Anzi, una sedia avrebbe pure potuto prendere il posto allo svizzero.
Pure Bennacer e arrivato per giocare titolare (Biglia Stessa cosa per Leao. E pure Timori arrivava per mettere Romagnoli in panca. 
Forse solo Saelemakers e arrivato da riserva e ancora riserva dovrebbe essere...

Quando dico che non siamo d'accordo sullo "spendere per i titolari" e perché io non sono affatto sodisfatto di questa proprietà mentre tu sembri essere molto contento.


----------



## Ecthelion (15 Agosto 2021)

Insomma, dopo un secondo posto in campionato e l'accesso alla CL, a due settimane dalla fine del mercato, i thread più gettonati nel nostro forum, con decine e decine di pagine di discussione riguardano gli acquisti di altri e non i nostri. Da semplice tifoso, e non da tecnico o esperto di football manager o analista di bilanci, mi pare curioso. E non sono ottimista.


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Mi piaerebbe che venisse sottolineato più spesso questo aspetto. Si dimentica molto volentieri in che regime di recessione sia il calcio.


E' proprio in un momento di ribasso come questo che investire sarebbe saggio. Il calcio è lo sport più seguito al mondo, gli introiti non mancheranno mai. Non è manco una scommessa


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Spiegami nel dettaglio in che modo


Manifestazioni sotto la sede, richieste continue di cessione, mettici quel che vuoi. Son convinto che Elliott sarebbe già un ricordo passato per diversi motivi. Dubito fortemente abbiano interesse a crearsi una cattiva nomea, purtroppo però la gente dorme e si fa andar bene tutto


----------



## Giofa (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Manifestazioni sotto la sede, richieste continue di cessione, mettici quel che vuoi. Son convinto che Elliott sarebbe già un ricordo passato per diversi motivi. Dubito fortemente abbiano interesse a crearsi una cattiva nomea, purtroppo però la gente dorme e si fa andar bene tutto


Ma tu ce lo vedi Elliot vendere per manifestazioni sotto la sede? Ma poi per cosa? Dopo anni di sciagure arriviamo secondi e cosa facciamo? Contestiamo? Per queste cose consiglio tifo per Lazio o Roma (solo per le contestazioni a Lotito, che con tutti i suoi difetti li ha riportati in alto)


----------



## livestrong (15 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ma tu ce lo vedi Elliot vendere per manifestazioni sotto la sede? Ma poi per cosa? Dopo anni di sciagure arriviamo secondi e cosa facciamo? Contestiamo? Per queste cose consiglio tifo per Lazio o Roma (solo per le contestazioni a Lotito, che con tutti i suoi difetti li ha riportati in alto)


il tifo a roma e lazio lo consiglio io a chi riesce ad accontentarsi di una qualificazione alla champions per il rotto della cuffia. Io son abituato a festeggiare le champions


----------



## Giangy (15 Agosto 2021)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo aver considerato anche l'opzione Arsenal, Tammy Abraham ha finalmente accettato la corte della Roma e sarà quindi il nuovo centravanti di Mourinho dopo la partenza di Dzeko. Trasferimento a titolo definitivo, al Chelsea andranno 40 milioni.


Sicurmaente per la Roma è un gran colpo. Però 40 mi sembrano un po tantini per Abraham.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Agosto 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Equilibratore non significa necessariamente corridore o copritore alla Saele. Come non lo era Chalanoglu. Si puo puntare un profilo diverso sicuramente


Ma se l'allenatore in quel ruolo ci vuole un certo tipo di giocatore,


7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> L'equilibratore non deve dribblare? Ci sono pure gli equilibratori che sono in grado di dribblare... Questa dell'esterno tattico è una delle grosse panzane che si dicono... Come quella degli incontristi coi piedi quadrati... Esistono incontristi anche coi piedi buoni. Se ti serve l'equilibratore almeno prendilo buono.


Esistono, ma solitamente gli estrosi dribblomani non sono famosi per la continuità la corsa e l'abnegazione.
Quei pochissimi che hanno quelle caratteristiche tipo Chiesa costano carissimi, oppure sono dei medioman che sanno fare male un po tutto alla Politano o roba del genere.
Sennò si va su gente che o é discontinua o é troppo offensiva o troppo leggeri.
Certo se prendi un fuoriclasse, un Robben, te ne freghi della fase difensiva, ma già un buon giocatore alla Douglas Costa ti costringerebbe a rivedere tutto.
Vale la pena scombussolare tutto l'equilibrio perché avere un dribblomane fa più figo che avere un buon giocatore ma poco appariscente come Saelamaekers o Florenzi o chi per loro? Che poi ripeto, é esattamente ciò che faceva anche Sarri a Napoli, fascia sinistra di spinta e fantasia con Insigne Hamsik e Ghoulam e fascia destra a dare equilibrio con Callejon Allan e Hisaj


----------



## Maximo (15 Agosto 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Lì davanti è un casino, pensate quanto tornerà Ibra che tipo di modulo potremo fare e non è nemmeno arrivata l'AD che ci serve come il pane.
> *Col 442 giocano le due punte ma chi sta fuori dietro? chi crea gioco? dove viene sbattuto Diaz?
> Col 4312 sta fuori Rebic.*
> In poche parole l'acquisto di Giroud ci migliora ma allo stesso tempo ci crea dei casini, perché va a togliere il posto ad un titolare e ci forza a giocare con un modulo che non conosciamo e con la quale molti dei nostri non vanno d'accordo.
> ...


4-2-3-1 o 4-4-1 sono varianti del 4-4-2, ci sono si delle differenze ma non così sostanziali. Diaz per me è più seconda punta che trequartista. Paradossamente con il 4-4-2 avremmo più alternative davanti, e come seconde punte potrebbero giocare Diaz, Rebic o Leao; questi ultimi due alternandosi sulla fascia.


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> queste sono recompre, mica da 23 a 25 come noi con diaz.
> ma c'è poco da fare, abbiamo da imparare da tutti.


Non puoi paragonare le due cose. 

Diaz ce lo prestano per due anni per tre banane ed un fico. Questi Abraham lo stanno pagando subito 500.000 euro al kg. Ehhh su...


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Aspetta, provo ad aiutarti:
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che avere un budget più alto semplificherebbe la vita, ma purtroppo avere @7AlePato7 e @willcoyote85 che ogni 8 secondi dicono che dobbiamo avere tanti soldi, non aiuta ad avere più soldi (incredibile eh) .
> Quindi quali sono le alternative? Mettere assieme una squadra competitiva col budget che abbiamo e intanto lavorare con i mezzi a disposizione per aumentare i ricavi.
> 
> ...


Ti dico un segreto ma non ripeterlo a nessuno eh :
tutto quello che scriviamo su questo forum serve a zero.

Sia che scrivi "bel cross di Calabria"... sia che scrivi che Elliott deve spendere di piu, sia che scrivi che Elliott e la proprieta che spende piu nel universo, sia che scrivi che a te piace Vignato o che andrei su Messi a zero... che scrivi che Donnarumma e solo un ingrato o che Baresi e l'unico capitano che ti rapprensenta... che scrivi che CR7 e inferiore a Cruijff o che pensi che Romagnoli sia il nuovo Costacurta...

Non conta nulla. Non cambieremo il risultato della prossima partita di calcio. Non cambieremo la strategia di Elliott o di Maldini perche facciamo nomi sperando che ci leggano.
Non cambieremo NULLA.

Se poi vuoi dare come consiglio a l'admin di questo forum di bannare qualsiasi utente che muove critica alla proprieta perche tu pensi che non serva a nulla... contento te.

Un modo per cambiare le cose esiste. Perche alla fine il Milan siamo noi. Siamo noi che possiamo indirizzare le cose con i nostri soldi. E con contestazioni vere.

Pero e molto piu entusiasmante mettere una sciarpa rossonera con la scritta "Elliott diminuisce per il terzo anno di fila il payroll della squadra! - Pareggio di bilancio is coming !"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma se l'allenatore in quel ruolo ci vuole un certo tipo di giocatore,
> 
> Esistono, ma solitamente gli estrosi dribblomani non sono famosi per la continuità la corsa e l'abnegazione.
> Quei pochissimi che hanno quelle caratteristiche tipo Chiesa costano carissimi, oppure sono dei medioman che sanno fare male un po tutto alla Politano o roba del genere.
> ...


Sì, vale la pena, visto che abbiamo enormi difficoltà nella fase offensiva. L'equilibrio lo costruisci anche imponendo il gioco all'avversario, tenendo di più la palla o facendo un gol in più. Noi tra le prime 5 delle serie A avevamo il peggior attacco e la peggiore differenza reti, senza contare il record di rigori che ci hanno concesso. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa aggiungendo imprevedibilità alla manovra, cosa che con gli acquisti finora non sono riusciti a fare. Non abbiamo un solo giocatore di estro in più rispetto alla scorsa stagione.


----------



## Jino (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, vale la pena, visto che abbiamo enormi difficoltà nella fase offensiva. L'equilibrio lo costruisci anche imponendo il gioco all'avversario, tenendo di più la palla o facendo un gol in più. Noi tra le prime 5 delle serie A avevamo il peggior attacco e la peggiore differenza reti, senza contare il record di rigori che ci hanno concesso. Bisogna cambiare qualcosa aggiungendo imprevedibilità alla manovra, cosa che con gli acquisti finora non sono riusciti a fare. Non abbiamo un solo giocatore di estro in più rispetto alla scorsa stagione.


Tra l'altro Leao è stato un pò più inquadrato tatticamente (resta comunque imbarazzante) a scapito dell'imprevedibilità ed i colpi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (15 Agosto 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non puoi paragonare le due cose.
> 
> Diaz ce lo prestano per due anni per tre banane ed un fico. Questi Abraham lo stanno pagando subito 500.000 euro al kg. Ehhh su...


infatti non sono paragonabili, io critico la nostra presa e non questa. come idea, non come prezzi ne soggetti.


----------



## King of the North (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Parlavo degli ultimi tre mercati infatti. Sono passati ben tre anni nel frattempo.


No…..parlavi come sempre della proprietà del Milan. Non deve piacere per forza la nostra proprietà, ci mancherebbe……ma affermare che non vengano fatti investimenti e non ci sia un progetto, è chiaramente malafede


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> No…..parlavi come sempre della proprietà del Milan. Non deve piacere per forza la nostra proprietà, ci mancherebbe……ma affermare che non vengano fatti investimenti e non ci sia un progetto, è chiaramente malafede


La malafede la vedi te. Per me non c'è un progetto, poi se gli altri lo vedete il progetto buon per voi.


----------



## Ambrole (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Manifestazioni sotto la sede, richieste continue di cessione, mettici quel che vuoi. Son convinto che Elliott sarebbe già un ricordo passato per diversi motivi. Dubito fortemente abbiano interesse a crearsi una cattiva nomea, purtroppo però la gente dorme e si fa andar bene tutto


Cioè tu contesti e Elliot vende? E a chi? Tu contesti e compaiono compratori? Oppure pensi che Elliot si faccia mettere pressione e ceda a due lire? E poi quando arriva uno che ti compra a due lire, sei così sicuro che abbia le.possibilita per allestire un team competitivo?

Ma soprattutto dopo 10 anni di vergogna, arrivo secondo in campionato, con una squadra giovanissima e contesti????? 

Non fa una piega


----------



## uolfetto (15 Agosto 2021)

livestrong ha scritto:


> Manifestazioni sotto la sede, richieste continue di cessione, mettici quel che vuoi. Son convinto che Elliott sarebbe già un ricordo passato per diversi motivi. Dubito fortemente abbiano interesse a crearsi una cattiva nomea, purtroppo però la gente dorme e si fa andar bene tutto


Mi sembra un po' uno dei classici "armiamoci e partite", tu hai già intrapreso qualche iniziativa in tal senso?


----------



## uolfetto (15 Agosto 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Tu dici che hai capito, ma purtroppo NON hai capito.
> L'utente ti ha spiegato in modo molto chiaro PERCHE la recompera è così bassa....


Aritanga...


----------



## uolfetto (15 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si ma la recompra "ridicola" fa il palio con 3 anni in cui abbiamo avuto il giocatore "gratuitamente". Tre anni senza spendere nulla di cartellino, questo per me è un capolavoro, visto che il giocatore attualmente almeno 15/20 milioni li vale. E' ovvio che se guadagni da una parte, poi cedi dall'altra, ma mi pare veramente miope concentrarsi solo sulle ricompre.


E infatti ho scritto che hanno fatto benissimo a fare così visto che ritengono il giocatore valido. Avrebbero fatto bene anche con un prestito secco. Se pensano sia forte hanno fatto benissimo. Continuo a pensare che l'importo della ricompra sia singolare e ridicolo ma come già detto la ritengo una cosa totalmente marginale e non mi ci concentro per nulla visto che personalmente ritengo marginale il giocatore in questione. Però continuano ad arrivarmi reply su questa quisquilia quindi effettivamente c'è qualcuno che ci si sta concentrando molto.


----------



## danjr (15 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> E infatti ho scritto che hanno fatto benissimo a fare così visto che ritengono il giocatore valido. Avrebbero fatto bene anche con un prestito secco. Se pensano sia forte hanno fatto benissimo. Continuo a pensare che l'importo della ricompra sia singolare e ridicolo ma come già detto la ritengo una cosa totalmente marginale e non mi ci concentro per nulla visto che personalmente ritengo marginale il giocatore in questione. Però continuano ad arrivarmi reply su questa quisquilia quindi effettivamente c'è qualcuno che ci si sta concentrando molto.


L'importo della recompra è in realtà un premio valorizzazione che il Real riconoscerebbe al Milan. Vedila come un prestito di tre anni dove alla fine di tutto il Real di da 5 Milioni. Suona meglio cosi?


----------



## Giofa (15 Agosto 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> E infatti ho scritto che hanno fatto benissimo a fare così visto che ritengono il giocatore valido. Avrebbero fatto bene anche con un prestito secco. Se pensano sia forte hanno fatto benissimo. Continuo a pensare che l'importo della ricompra sia singolare e ridicolo ma come già detto la ritengo una cosa totalmente marginale e non mi ci concentro per nulla visto che personalmente ritengo marginale il giocatore in questione. Però continuano ad arrivarmi reply su questa quisquilia quindi effettivamente c'è qualcuno che ci si sta concentrando molto.


Rispondo a te anche se è chiaro il tuo pensiero. La recompra così com’è può far discutere ma è il giusto compromesso dopo tre anni di prestito, è poca cosa ma meglio del prestito secco o, secondo me, l’acquisto a titolo definitivo fatto oggi a 20 milioni.
La cosa ridicola è invece la recompra di 80 su Abraham, davvero pensiamo che a 65 milioni domani la Roma non lo impacchetta?


----------



## uolfetto (15 Agosto 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> L'importo della recompra è in realtà un premio valorizzazione che il Real riconoscerebbe al Milan. Vedila come un prestito di tre anni dove alla fine di tutto il Real di da 5 Milioni. Suona meglio cosi?


Ma se dico che hanno fatto bene a prescindere se il giocatore pensano sia buono, anche in prestito secco. Persino pagando noi senza prendere 5 milioni alla fine. Getto la spugna va, anche perché qui si dovrebbe parlare di Abraham ma per una parola mi sono arrivate dieci notifiche.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Agosto 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ti dico un segreto ma non ripeterlo a nessuno eh :
> tutto quello che scriviamo su questo forum serve a zero.
> 
> Sia che scrivi "bel cross di Calabria"... sia che scrivi che Elliott deve spendere di piu, sia che scrivi che Elliott e la proprieta che spende piu nel universo, sia che scrivi che a te piace Vignato o che andrei su Messi a zero... che scrivi che Donnarumma e solo un ingrato o che Baresi e l'unico capitano che ti rapprensenta... che scrivi che CR7 e inferiore a Cruijff o che pensi che Romagnoli sia il nuovo Costacurta...
> ...


Ancora non l'ha capita sta cosa. Non serve a niente vomitare veleno verso chi detesta questa proprietá, anzi questa ostilità denota una incapacità ad accettare il pensiero altrui... Ognuno esprime la propria opinione liberamente, tanto qualsiasi cosa scriveremo non cambierà nulla. Né in un senso né nell'altro. A ogni modo una protesta seria e coesa forse smuoverebbe le acque.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Agosto 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Beh certo dalot lo abbiamo preso con diritto di riscatto... Di Diaz hai il pieno controllo invece. Sono tutte falsità.


E soprattutto a Tomori considerato acquisito di quest'anno quando un centrale con quelle caratteristiche era palese ci servisse già dall'anno scorso ad andarci stretti.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Agosto 2021)

Comunque mezzo forum si strappava le vesti quando Abraham lo accostavano a noi, adesso "lo hanno pagato troppo"


----------



## Garrincha (16 Agosto 2021)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Rispondo a te anche se è chiaro il tuo pensiero. La recompra così com’è può far discutere ma è il giusto compromesso dopo tre anni di prestito, è poca cosa ma meglio del prestito secco o, secondo me, l’acquisto a titolo definitivo fatto oggi a 20 milioni.
> La cosa ridicola è invece la recompra di 80 su Abraham, davvero pensiamo che a 65 milioni domani la Roma non lo impacchetta?


È un'altra proprietà questa, non è scontato facciano grosse cessioni ogni anno, quantomeno a prezzi d'occasione, poi dipenderà sempre dall'offerta e dalla volontà del giocatore oltre che dal valore effettivo, a 100 milioni parte chiunque con qualunque società italiana


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Agosto 2021)

sono sicuro che farà bene. E' un giocatore molto talentuoso.


----------



## uolfetto (17 Agosto 2021)

Comunque non per dire ma il discorso è sempre il solito: Dzeko costava alla Roma 15 milioni l'anno, Abraham costa circa la stessa cifra anzi forse qualcosa meno. Quindi dire che la Roma sta spendendo i soldoni è relativo.


----------

